# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  Rachat de Sun par Oracle : Le dpartement amricain de la justice vient de donner son accord [News]

## rberthou

*Nouveau* Vendredi 21 aot

*Le dpartement amricain de la justice vient de donner son accord pour le rachat de Sun par Oracle*




> Redwood Shores, CA  August 20, 2009
> Oracle Corporation announced today that the U.S. Department of Justice has approved Oracle's proposed acquisition of Sun Microsystems and terminated the waiting period under the Hart-Scott-Rodino Act.
> 
> Suns stockholders approved the transaction on July 16, 2009. Closing of the transaction is subject to certain conditions, including clearance by the European Commission.


 ::arrow::  http://www.oracle.com/us/corporate/press/029738

Mardi 4 aot
*La Commission Europenne prvoit d'examiner la proposition d'acquisition d'Oracle pour le 3 septembre* selon eWeek

Les instances Antitrust de la Commission Europenne ont prvu d'examiner au 3 septembre la proposition d'acquisition de Sun par Oracle, en se focalisant sur les points suivants :
Les droits sur la pile logicielle Java, prsente sur prs de 90% des quipements mobiles, ordinateurs de bureau et portables.Le march des bases de donnes d'entreprise pour lequel Oracle ne serait pas loin de couvrir plus de 50% avec le rachat, d'aprs les analystes

Dans le cas d'un avis ngatif, une tude plus pousse serait mene et dcalerait de plusieurs mois la finalisation du rachat.

En attendant galement des nouvelles du ct des autorits amricaines ...

Jeudi 16 Juillet
*Les actionnaires de Sun approuvent l'acquisition par Oracle*
Sun Microsystems Inc a annonc jeudi dans un communiqu de presse que ses actionnaires ont vot en faveur de la reprise par Oracle Corp 's pour $ 7,4 milliards. 62% des porteurs de ses actions ont vots pour accepter l'offre d'Oracle lors d'une runion extraordinaire  son sige. 



> Oracle to Buy Sun
> SANTA CLARA, Calif. April 20, 2009 Sun Microsystems (NASDAQ: JAVA) and Oracle Corporation (NASDAQ: ORCL) announced today they have entered into a definitive agreement under which Oracle will acquire Sun common stock for $9.50 per share in cash. The transaction is valued at approximately $7.4 billion, or $5.6 billion net of Sun's cash and debt.
> 
> "We expect this acquisition to be accretive to Oracle's earnings by at least 15 cents on a non-GAAP basis in the first full year after closing. We estimate that the acquired business will contribute over $1.5 billion to Oracle's non-GAAP operating profit in the first year, increasing to over $2 billion in the second year. This would make the Sun acquisition more profitable in per share contribution in the first year than we had planned for the acquisitions of BEA, PeopleSoft and Siebel combined," said Oracle President Safra Catz.
> 
> "The acquisition of Sun transforms the IT industry, combining best-in-class enterprise software and mission-critical computing systems," said Oracle CEO Larry Ellison. "Oracle will be the only company that can engineer an integrated system - applications to disk - where all the pieces fit and work together so customers do not have to do it themselves. Our customers benefit as their systems integration costs go down while system performance, reliability and security go up."
> 
> There are substantial long-term strategic customer advantages to Oracle owning two key Sun software assets: Java and Solaris. Java is one of the computer industry's best-known brands and most widely deployed technologies, and it is the most important software Oracle has ever acquired. Oracle Fusion Middleware, Oracle's fastest growing business, is built on top of Sun's Java language and software. Oracle can now ensure continued innovation and investment in Java technology for the benefit of customers and the Java community.
> 
> ...



Lundi 29 Juin



> *Rachat de Sun par Oracle : Le Dpartement amricain de la justice rallonge le dlai dtude du projet*
> 
> Alors que lheure du verdict sur le rachat de Sun par Oracle approche, les autorits amricaines demandent un dlai supplmentaire, pour insuffisance dinformations. Ainsi la transaction na pas encore t effective jusqu maintenant.
> 
> *Rachat de Sun*
> En Avril, la firme Oracle annonait le rachat de Sun Microsystems pour un montant de 7,4 milliards de dollars. Ce montant absorbe galement toutes les dettes de la socit. Par cette initiative, Oracle complte ses gammes de solutions informatiques car dsormais elle ne se limitera plus  des offres logiciel mais sattaquera aussi  des solutions systme. Aussi, Oracle foulera dornavant le cercle dactivits des IBM, HP, Dell, NetApp et Cisco.
> Son prsident Larry Ellison est confiant pour cette nouvelle intgration et mise principalement sur les deux technologies phares de Sun : Java et Solaris. Ce dernier apportera particulirement aux applications Oracle, un environnement qui boostera les performances de ces dernires. En outre, les processeurs Sparc de Sun, de par leur technologie spcifique, instaureront galement au niveau des clients dOracle un meilleur sentiment de scurit. Enfin,  lacquisition de Solaris, le gestionnaire de base de donnes de Sun, optimisera tous les traitements  lourds  dOracle au niveau de ses serveurs sous Linux. 
> 
> *Le report*
> ...


Jeudi 14 mai



> *Oracle souhaitait uniquement acqurir les logiciels de Sun*
> D'aprs le Wall Street Journal, dans un document remis l'autorit des marchs financiers de la bourse amricain, la SEC (Securities and Exchange Commission), Sun dcrit en dtails le processus de rachat par Oracle. Il mentionne qu'Oracle n'avait dans un premier temps contact Sun que dans l'optique de l'achat des actifs logiciels de l'entreprise.
> Aprs quoi, devant l'inquitude des employs de Sun, les dirigeants d'Oracle avaient annonc via des communiqus de presse qu'ils s'intressaient galement  la partie hardware de cette entreprise. Que peut on penser de ces communiqus de presse ?
> Doit on se poser des questions sur l'avenir des divisions serveurs et processeurs de Sun Microsystems ? 
> Pensez-vous qu'il existe un risque de dmantlement prochain du groupe ?


Lundi 11 mai 2009



> *Plusieurs actionnaires de Sun portent plainte contre le rachat par Oracle*
> 
> Plusieurs actionnaires de Sun ont dcid de porter plainte contre le rachat de 7,4 milliards de dollars conclut avec Oracle, estimant que cette transaction est  injuste et inadquate .
> 
> Sun Microsystems a confirm que trois procdures de type  class action  taient menes par des actionnaires dcids  s'opposer au rachat par Oracle. Ceux-ci veulent contester cette acquisition de 7,4 milliards de dollars (dette incluse) estimant qu'elle est  injuste et inadquate .
> 
> L'offre d'Oracle se monte  9,5 dollars par action, bien en de des sommes dbourses par certains actionnaires quelques temps auparavant.
> 
> Il faudra patienter plusieurs semaines avant qu'une date d'audience ne soit fixe par la justice amricaine pour tudier cette plainte. Bien que ce genre de procdure ne soit pas rare, elle a cependant peu de chances d'aboutir dans la mesure o Oracle dispose du cash ncessaire pour finaliser l'achat sans difficult.




Lundi 20 avril 2009



> *Oracle accepte d'acheter Sun pour 5,6 milliards de dollars*
> Oracle Corp. will buy Sun Microsystems Inc. for $5.6 billion excluding cash and debt, calling Sun's Java "the most important software" it has ever acquired.
> 
> Earlier this month, Sun's talks to sell itself to International Business Machines Corp. unraveled, raising new questions about the prospects for the company and Chief Executive Jonathan Schwartz, who has been under pressure to come up with an alternative for the struggling computer maker.
> More on Tech
> 
> Sun CEO Faces Pressure Over IBM
> 
> 04/07/09
> ...


Vendredi 17 avril 2009




> *IBM n'est plus intress par l'achat de Sun Microsystems*, rapporte la chane CNBC
> IBM aurait, selon la chane de tlvision CNBC, dclin l'invitation de Sun Microsystems  reprendre les ngociations.
> L'action Sun est assez agite, celle d'IBM relativement stable. Les analystes estiment que Sun serait le grand perdant si l'opration ne se faisait pas finalement, compte tenu de sa situation financire.
> 
> Citant des sources proches de Sun, CNBC observe que le constructeur de serveurs haut de gamme a contact International Business Machines cette semaine pour lui demander de reprendre les ngociations, laissant entendre que Sun serai accommodant quant au prix. Mais IBM n'est plus intress, ajoute CNBC, qui cite l des sources proches d'IBM.
> 
> IBM et Sun se sont abstenus de tout commentaire.
> 
> IBM a retir une offre de sept milliards de dollars sur Sun ce mois-ci, Sun la jugeant trop basse, selon des sources proches du dossier.
> ...



Lundi 6 avril 2009



> *Rejet de la proposition d'achat d'IBM par SUN*
> Les discussions menes par IBM pour absorber son concurrent Sun Microsystems ont chou car Sun a rejet le montant de 7 milliards de dollars propos, indique-t-on de source proche du dossier.
> Si les ngociations ne reprenaient pas, le cours de l'action Sun Micro devrait s'en ressentir, le march ayant salu le mois dernier l'annonce de la transaction comme une garantie de survie pour ce groupe de la Silicon Valley qui perd des parts de march.
> S'agissant d'IBM, le rachat de Sun avait t salu comme un bon moyen de renforcer la comptitivit du constructeur informatique contre Hewlett-Packard notamment.
> Sun ne se satisfait pas de l'offre d'IBM, ramene  9,40 dollars par action au maximum et on ignore si les discussions vont reprendre, a-t-on prcis de source proche du dossier.
> Le Wall Street Journal avait voqu la fourchette de 10  11 dollars par action le mois dernier lorsque les discussions avaient t dvoiles.
> Ces derniers jours, le prix voqu avait baiss  9,55 puis 9,50 dollars par action.
> Aucun commentaire n'a t fait ni par IBM ni par Sun Micro.
> L'action Sun a fini  8,49 dollars vendredi soir sur le Nasdaq, alors qu'elle valait 4,97 dollars le 17 mars, veille du jour o les discussions avec IBM avaient t signales pour la premire fois.
> L'action IBM a aussi pris 10% depuis la mi-mars.


Vendredi 3 avril 2009



> *IBM aurait abaiss son offre sur Sun Microsystems*
> IBM a ramen son offre sur Sun Microsystems  9,55 dollars par action et pourrait dvoiler la semaine prochaine les modalits de la plus grosse OPA qu'il ait jamais lance, a dclar jeudi une source proche du dossier.
> 
> La source ajoute que le prix n'est pas dfinitif mme si International Business Machines estime que Sun Micro vaut moins qu'il ne le pensait au terme de quelques semaines de consultation des comptes.
> 
> La fusion des deux groupes crerait une entreprise dont la part de march des serveurs Unix serait de 65%, ce segment lui-mme tant valoris 17 milliards de dollars, au risque de voir les autorits de la concurrence s'intresser de prs  cette position dominante.
> 
> A 9,55 dollars par action, l'opration reprsenterait une prime de 92% sur le cours de clture de Sun le 17 mars, la veille de la premire annonce de l'offre d'IBM.
> 
> ...



Mercredi 18 mars 2009



> *IBM discuterait de l'achat de Sun Microsystems, selon le WSJ*
> International Business Machines discute de l'achat de Sun Microsystems, crit le Wall Street Journal en citant des personnes proches du dossier.
> 
> Il ajoute qu'IBM est susceptible de payer au moins 6,5 milliards de dollars en cash, ce qui reprsenterait une prime de 100% environ sur le cours de clture de Sun mardi (4,97 dollars).
> 
> Le quotidien financier prcise que Sun a contact plusieurs groupes technologiques ces derniers mois dans l'espoir d'tre rachet et ajoute que Hewlett-Packard a dclin l'offre.
> 
> Un porte-parole d'IBM s'est abstenu de tout commentaire, crit encore le WSJ.
> 
> ...


Que pensez vous de cela ? et avez vous trouv d'autres infos sur le sujet ?

----------


## toomsounet

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1237...cle-outset-box

Ils commentent plus la fusion des activits serveur que du monde Java o ils s'opposent aussi. J'espre qu'ils ne toucheront ni  Glassfish ni  Netbeans (et j'ai encore moins envie d'utiliser DB2 pour mon site web  ::aie:: )

----------


## benelson

IBM supporte Eclipse vs NetBeans
IBM supporte DB2   vs MySQL
IBM supporte Geronimo vs Glassfish
L'idal serait le rachat des activits serveur sans concern JAVA.
sinon, il y aura bcp de changement , surtout  long terme.
Question: Y a t'il un changement depuis le rachat de BEA par Oracle?

----------


## toomsounet

DB2 et Mysql ne jouent pas dans la mme cour heureusement.
Par contre le reste...

----------


## millie

> IBM supporte Geronimo vs Glassfish


? IBM a surtout Websphere comme serveurs d'applications.

----------


## toomsounet

http://www-01.ibm.com/software/webse...serv/geronimo/

 :;):

----------


## rberthou

> IBM supporte Eclipse vs NetBeans
> IBM supporte DB2   vs MySQL
> IBM supporte Geronimo vs Glassfish


Eclipse / Netbeans : soit IBM revendra Netbean soit ils intgreront certaines  fonctionnalits dans Eclipse (mais je ne pense pas qu'ils conserveront deux produits si proches).

C'est plutt Derby qui est face a Mysql, et DB2 inclura surement un moteur dans Mysql (cela est dj prvu je crois).

Personnelement je pense qu'IBM  s'intresse plutt a la partie Software de SUN mais ce n'est que mon point de vue.

----------


## millie

Et il y a aussi (depuis longtemps) : Solaris vs AIX.
Vivement une version AIX pour x86 (gratuite)  ::aie::

----------


## OButterlin

> Ils commentent plus la fusion des activits serveur que du monde Java o ils s'opposent aussi. J'espre qu'ils ne toucheront ni  Glassfish ni  Netbeans (et j'ai encore moins envie d'utiliser DB2 pour mon site web ) 		
> 
> 
> DB2 et Mysql ne jouent pas dans la mme cour heureusement.
> Par contre le reste...


Tu as peur que a rponde trop vite  ::mouarf::  ?

J'ai dj fait des bench entre ces 2 bases, DB2 est plus rapide que MySQL, les outils d'administration sont BEAUCOUP mieux (mais ce n'est pas difficile),
bref, il n'y aurait que des avantages (ou presque)

----------


## toomsounet

Je sais, mais c'est en faire avec du mainframe qui m'a traumatis.  ::aie::

----------


## toomsounet

J'espre sincrement que Sun puisse continuer dans son coin (finances saines etc.) car son image est  l'oppos de celle d'IBM.

----------


## OButterlin

> Je sais, mais c'est en faire avec du mainframe qui m'a traumatis.


a arrive... J'ai boss 11 ans sur AS/400 (iSeries)  dvelopper des outils et des API (quand elles n'existaient pas) en MI et c'tait ultra fiable. De ce point de vue, il y a une rgression dans le monde "PC"... Sur ces machines, quand a compile, c'est qu'il n'y aura pas de surprises...

Ceci dit, je ne suis pas nostalgique, a fait 10 ans que je bosse sur des applications web JEE et c'est le bonheur  ::king:: 

Pour en revenir au sujet initial, j'aime autant (galement) que SUN puisse continuer, mme si d'un ct, ils ont longtemps mis des btons dans les roues d'autres grandes boites (dont IBM) pour l'volution de java.
On verra ce que l'avenir leur rserve...

----------


## rberthou

> Je sais, mais c'est en faire avec du mainframe qui m'a traumatis.


1 - Les benchs qui montre DB2 plus rapide que Mysql existent sont bien rel mais j'en ai uniquement vu avec des configurations DB2 NT/Unix/Linux avec de gros volume de donnes jamais sous Mainframe ni AS-400.

2 - Cela fait plus de 20 ans que je travaille avec DB2 sur mainframe et bien que cela ne m'ai pas (encore) traumatis, c'est vrais que c'est pas "top". Surtout si tu as le plaisir d'etre sous VSE ou les ALIAS n'existent pas ne les jointure droite ou gauche ni les... (bref un SQL d'il y a plus 20 ans).

----------


## OButterlin

> 1 - Les benchs qui montre DB2 plus rapide que Mysql existent sont bien rel mais j'en ai uniquement vu avec des configurations DB2 NT/Unix/Linux avec de gros volume de donnes jamais sous Mainframe ni AS-400.


D'un autre ct, MySQL sur un mainframe IBM, a ne doit pas courir les rues...




> 2 - Cela fait plus de 20 ans que je travaille avec DB2 sur mainframe et bien que cela ne m'ai pas (encore) traumatis, c'est vrais que c'est pas "top". Surtout si tu as le plaisir d'etre sous VSE ou les ALIAS n'existent pas ne les jointure droite ou gauche ni les... (bref un SQL d'il y a plus 20 ans).


Il faut dire que DB2 ne veut pas dire grand chose... il existe des diffrences en fonction des plates-formes, DB2 UDB, DB2 400, DB2 VSE, DB2 for z/OS, etc...
 Mais bon, a m'tonne que le left join ne soit pas support, la version est peut-tre trop ancienne...

----------


## rberthou

> D'un autre ct, MySQL sur un mainframe IBM, a ne doit pas courir les rues...


Tout a fait (bien que cela fonctionne sans problme dans une partition Linux). 




> Il faut dire que DB2 ne veut pas dire grand chose... il existe des diffrences en fonction des plates-formes, DB2 UDB, DB2 400, DB2 VSE, DB2 for z/OS, etc...
>  Mais bon, a m'tonne que le left join ne soit pas support, la version est peut-tre trop ancienne...


Non, c'est la dernire version (je travaille toujours avec) .  La version DB2/VSE (SQL/DS) par rapport a celle sur MVS (z/OS) est dramatique.

----------


## OButterlin

> Non, c'est la dernire version (je travaille toujours avec) .  La version DB2/VSE (SQL/DS) par rapport a celle sur MVS (z/OS) est dramatique.


Dsol... ::calim2::  (comme dirait Denisot)

----------


## hasalex

Non seulement, il y a plusieurs produits directement concurrents entre IBM et Sun, mais si on parle d'IDE, Eclipse et Netbeans sont les seuls open source,  ce niveau, sur le march. La disparition de l'un ou l'autre serait nfaste.

Cot serveur d'application, Sun a pris un nouveau dpart avec Glassfish, il serait dommage de la voir disparatre. Pour Geronimo, a me peinerait beaucoup moi...

Surtout, ce qui m'interpelle, c'est la position des deux socits vis--vis de l'open source. Si elles sont toutes les deux des fournisseurs importants, c'est n'est pas du tout dans la mme optique. Du cot d'IBM, on ne pratique que les licences de type Apache (ou drives), et les solutions open source ne servent que de base pour leurs gammes de produits commerciaux. Du cot de Sun, un effort a t fait pour se rapprocher des licences GNU, pour rendre leurs produits pleinement compatibles avec les distributions Linux. De plus, les produits commerciaux de Sun sont trs proches des versions open source, la plus value venant surtout du service.

----------


## ZeRevo

> Non seulement, il y a plusieurs produits directement concurrents entre IBM et Sun, mais si on parle d'IDE, Eclipse et Netbeans sont les seuls open source,  ce niveau, sur le march. La disparition de l'un ou l'autre serait nfaste.


Nfaste pour qui? pas pour moi en tout cas.

Utilisant Eclipse quotidiennement, je le trouve beaucoup trop bugu (la fautes aux plugins ?)
J'ai essay Netbeans, c'est plus stable mais c'est plus lent et plus difficile  prendre en main. La force de Netbeans reste Matisse, si on pouvait avoir un mixe entre Netbeans et Eclipse, j'en serai le premier ravi mais ce n'est pas encore le cas... dommage. Mais quelle honte quand mme en 2009, de ne pas avoir de norme que les raccourcis clavier, en utilisant Netbeans j'ai t perdu car beaucoup de raccourcis ne correspondent pas ~~

----------


## hasalex

Ce qui serait nfaste, c'est qu'un des produits se retrouve tout seul, sans concurrence. A court terme, si une fusion des fonctionnalits tait prvue, ce serait bnfique ; encore faudrait-il que ce soit techniquement raliste, avec un produit bas sur SWT et l'autre sur Swing. A long terme, l'absence de concurrence retirerait de la motivation au(x) sponsor(s) du produit restant, avec une diminution probable des moyens.

Il me semble que ce serait probablement Eclipse qui serait conserv, et avec son mode de gouvernance, rien ne garantie que les fonctions manquantes seraient rcupres...

----------


## OButterlin

> ...
> Il me semble que ce serait probablement Eclipse qui serait conserv, et avec son mode de gouvernance, rien ne garantie que les fonctions manquantes seraient rcupres...


Si c'est IBM qui prend les commandes, il y a de fortes chances, tous ces outils de dveloppement tant bass sur Eclipse (d'ailleurs, IBM est  l'origine du projet)
Personnellement, je ne rentrerai pas dans l'ternelle dbat Eclipse/NetBeans, les 2 ont des avantages ET des inconvnients. Moi, j'utilise Eclipse depuis 2000, il y a effectivement des problmes lis aux plugins (de moins en moins), il y a effectivement Matisse qui est (et de loin) meilleurs que sur Eclipse, MAIS, en ce qui ME concerne, l'IHM de NetBeans, sa lenteur, et ses racourcits me hrissent  ::evilred:: 
Ensuite, il est vrai qu'on prend des habitudes  la longue, les utilisateurs de NetBeans diront la mme chose de l'ergonomie d'Eclipse.

Bref, tout a pour dire que finalement, un rapprochement des 2 outils n'aurait pas que des inconvnients, dans la mesure o le produit reste gratuit et open source.

----------


## rberthou

> Utilisant Eclipse quotidiennement, je le trouve beaucoup trop bugu (la fautes aux plugins ?)


J'utilise galement Eclipse quotidiennement et je lui trouve vraiment trs peu de bug, par contre tu dois limiter les plugins et surtout les qualifier sur ta configuration avant de les utiliser reelement.

----------


## OButterlin

> J'utilise galement Eclipse quotidiennement et je lui trouve vraiment trs peu de bug, par contre tu dois limiter les plugins et surtout les qualifier sur ta configuration avant de les utiliser reelement.


C'est vrai, il vaut mieux avoir 2 "installations" d'Eclipse avec ces plugins cibls (une pour les dveloppements web et une autre pour les dveloppements Swing par exemple) que de mettre tout en 1.
Ce qui serait bien, c'est de pouvoir rduire la porte des plugins au workspace, voir au projet...
C'est peut-tre possible, si quelqu'un sait, a m'intresse  :;):

----------


## rberthou

> Ce qui serait bien, c'est de pouvoir rduire la porte des plugins au workspace, voir au projet...
> C'est peut-tre possible, si quelqu'un sait, a m'intresse


+1

----------


## OButterlin

En rflchissant un peu (a m'arrive  ::mouarf:: ), il y aurait bien une faon de faire avec un programme d'appel qui substituerait le contenu du rpertoire "dropins" et lancerait eclipse avec l'option -clean... a devrait fonctionner...

----------


## VIP001

http://tech.yahoo.com/news/nm/200903...o_takeover_ibm

si IBM achte SUN,
quelle est la consquence pour le monde Java ?

Y a t il un risque sur la srnit de java en tant que plate-forme indpendante ?
Est ce que SWT ferait partie de Java?
Est ce que Netbeans serait "mort et enterr" ?
GlassFish ou Geronimo !!!

Qu'est ce que en pensez?

VIP001

----------


## ZeRevo

> J'utilise galement Eclipse quotidiennement et je lui trouve vraiment trs peu de bug, par contre tu dois limiter les plugins et surtout les qualifier sur ta configuration avant de les utiliser reelement.


C'est ce que je fais ~~. j'utilise uniquement le plugin svn sur ma version de dveloppement et j'ai eu pas mal de soucis : merge, commit, update, dplacement de rpertoires, raffraichissement, eclipse plante... j'ai souvent des surprises. 

Il m'est arriv aussi de mettre le nez dans les sources j'ai t vite paum, ce soft est une usine  gaz en mme temps c'est logique vu le nombre de dveloppeur et la quantit de code source, on ne peut pas s'attendre  avoir quelque chose de qualit.




> si IBM achte SUN,
> quelle est la consquence pour le monde Java ?
> 
> Y a t il un risque sur la srnit de java en tant que plate-forme indpendante ?
> Est ce que SWT ferait partie de Java?
> Est ce que Netbeans serait "mort et enterr" ?
> GlassFish ou Geronimo !!!

----------


## adiGuba

> Y a t il un risque sur la srnit de java en tant que plate-forme indpendante ?


IBM est dj fortement investis dans Java donc je vois mal l'intrt qu'il aurait  mettre  mal cette plateforme (surtout que cela ouvrirait la voie  .NET et donc  Microsoft).

Il faut galement se rappeler qu'IBM a fait de grosse pression sur Sun pour que Java utilise une licence open-source...




> Est ce que SWT ferait partie de Java?


Bonne question... dont la rponse n'est pas forcment vidente !

SWT a un avantage sur Swing du fait qu'elle est indpendante de la JVM : ses volutions sont plus libres et moins problmatique.

Une modif SWT qui entraine un comportement diffrent est acceptable : de toute manire on distribue notre application avec une version bien spcifique de SWT.

A l'inverse une modif dans Swing peut entrainer de forte incompatibilit, ce qui est inacceptable en standard...


a++

----------


## lunatix

je crois que comme souvent, il y aurait des bons et des mauvais cots.

du cot des bons : peut etre une creation d'une fondation java (sur le mode de celle qui gere eclipse), et un ajout de manpower sur java, ibm a les moyens

et du cot des mauvais, il est clair que de nombreux doublons seraient en grand danger (glassfish, netbeans ...)

----------


## Haywire

> Moi, j'utilise Eclipse depuis 2000, il y a effectivement des problmes lis aux plugins (de moins en moins), il y a effectivement Matisse qui est (et de loin) meilleurs que sur Eclipse, MAIS, en ce qui ME concerne, l'IHM de NetBeans, sa lenteur, et *ses racourcits* me hrissent


Dans les options de netbeans il y a plusieurs "profils" de raccourcis, dont un qui reprend ceux d'eclipse  :;): .

Par rapport au rachat, quand j'ai entendu a j'ai galement immdiatement pens  Netbeans et GlassFish. Mais Sun a tellement investit pour en faire de bons produits que a m'tonnerait qu'ils laissent IBM les passer  la trappe.
Il y a aussi la concurrence OpenOffice vs Lotus Symphony (le 2e tant bas sur le 1er en plus...).
Tout a m'inquite un peu tant un utilisateur quotidien de ces 3 produits.

En mme temps, Sun veut vendre, IBM veut acheter, mais rien ne dit que Sun acceptera de vendre  IBM et rien ne dit que si c'est le cas ils trouveront un accord.

----------


## Traroth2

> C'est vrai, il vaut mieux avoir 2 "installations" d'Eclipse avec ces plugins cibls (une pour les dveloppements web et une autre pour les dveloppements Swing par exemple) que de mettre tout en 1.
> Ce qui serait bien, c'est de pouvoir rduire la porte des plugins au workspace, voir au projet...
> C'est peut-tre possible, si quelqu'un sait, a m'intresse


On doit pouvoir simuler ce type de comportement avec plusieurs instances d'Eclipse sur un mme poste. Bon, a prend plus de place sur le disque...

----------


## OButterlin

> Dans les options de netbeans il y a plusieurs "profils" de raccourcis, dont un qui reprend ceux d'eclipse .


Merci pour le tuyau, mais il reste encore cet IHM   ::vomi:: 
Ils ont galement prvu d'importer le look d'Eclipse et sa rapidit d'excution ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## adiGuba

> et du cot des mauvais, il est clair que de nombreux doublons seraient en grand danger (glassfish, netbeans ...)


Je suis un peu sceptique sur ce point... surtout qu'il s'agit de produit opensource.

Je m'explique :

Si IBM rachte Sun et abandonne ces "doublons", rien ne lui garantie que les utilisateurs se reporteront vers ses produits. Les utilisateurs de NetBeans ne vont pas forcment se tourner vers eclipse/WSAD, de mme que la transition GlassFish vers WebSphere ne serait pas automatique, etc...
Bref il y a de forte chance qu'il perde ces clients malgr le rachat de Sun.

De plus, du fait du status opensource de ces produits, leurs abondons pourraient forcer leurs communauts respectives  faire un fork et  s'opposer  la politique d'IBM... 

 ::arrow::  IBM perdrait le contrle de ces produits et des communauts qui vont avec (et donc des clients potentiels). Pire ces communauts pourraient tre rcupr par un concurrent !


A l'inverse en conservant ces produits ils se feront peut-tre concurrence  eux-mmes, mais ils augmenteraient leurs clients potentiels et pourront les adapter  leurs autres produits pour faciliter les transitions (comme un NetBeans en bundle avec WebSphere par exemple). En se concurrenant soit mme on augmente les chances de vendre un produit, car on augmente les chances que le client y trouve son compte.





Dans une moindre mesure on a vue cela en France avec le rachat du FAI Alice par Free : ils ont regroup leurs rseaux mais ils ont conserv deux entits bien distinctes, car les clients "Alice" ne se reportaient pas forcment vers Free...


a++

----------


## Haywire

> Merci pour le tuyau, mais il reste encore cet IHM  
> Ils ont galement prvu d'importer le look d'Eclipse et sa rapidit d'excution ?


Ca c'est une question de gout, moi j'utilise Eclipse au boulot et Netbeans  la maison et niveau look et rapidit je prfre Netbeans.
D'ailleurs je prfre les raccourcis Netbeans aussi, je les trouve plus intuitif et donc plus facile  retenir.

Ce que dit AdiGuba n'est pas faux mais j'ai du mal  comprendre (il y a surement quelque chose qui m'chappe) l'intrt pour IBM de conserver  tout prix des logiciels qui coutent cher en dveloppement et qui ne rapportent rien puisque gratuits ? Et donc galement  quoi bon retenir des clients qui ne paient pas pour les logiciels?

----------


## LuckyLiam

> Ce que dit AdiGuba n'est pas faux mais j'ai du mal  comprendre (il y a surement quelque chose qui m'chappe) l'intrt pour IBM de conserver  tout prix des logiciels qui coutent cher en dveloppement et qui ne rapportent rien puisque gratuits ? Et donc galement  quoi bon retenir des clients qui ne paient pas pour les logiciels?


Sun a  essay de dvelopper une branche "prestation de service" : l'ide tant qu'en fournissant des logiciels gratuitement, ils pouvaient derrire revendre leur consultant sur ces logiciels.
Pour IBM, je pense qu'il souhaite garder un pied dans la porte, ne pas tre  la "trane" car le monde libre est en concurrence avec certain de leurs produits ( savoir le prix d'une licence WSAD, plus de 1000 par poste et par an).

----------


## OButterlin

> Ca c'est une question de gout, moi j'utilise Eclipse au boulot et Netbeans  la maison et niveau look et rapidit je prfre Netbeans.
> D'ailleurs je prfre les raccourcis Netbeans aussi, je les trouve plus intuitif et donc plus facile  retenir.


Bien sr, c'tait de l'humour... 
Le vrai problme vient de l'habitude qu'on a d'un outil... Si un jour on arrivait  une interface standardise, a changerait pas mal la donne...

----------


## Haywire

Ne pas avoir d'interface standardise permet aussi de pouvoir choisir celle qu'on prfre donc ce n'est pas plus mal, mais on est hors sujet l.

----------


## rberthou

> Ce que dit AdiGuba n'est pas faux mais j'ai du mal  comprendre (il y a surement quelque chose qui m'chappe) l'intrt pour IBM de conserver  tout prix des logiciels qui coutent cher en dveloppement et qui ne rapportent rien puisque gratuits ? Et donc galement  quoi bon retenir des clients qui ne paient pas pour les logiciels?


Je pense qu'IBM cherche surtout  vendre du service autour de ces produits/logiciels. C'est cela qui aujourd'hui dgage le plus de valeur ajout. De plus, cela va agrandir leur portefeuille de clients et potentiellement leurs permettre  terme de placer du matriel du service et du support.

Je pense qu'il risque d'avoir plus de problme sur la partie matriel (serveur, processeur, systme de stockage,...) .

----------


## hasalex

Pour analyser les impacts d'un tel rachat, on peut aussi se pencher sur le pass d'IBM. Du cot des bases de donnes, ils ont eu plusieurs offres, dveloppes en interne ou issues d'achats (DB2, Informix, Cloudscape, solidDB, U2, IMS). Ils ont gard la plupart d'entre elles, sans pour autant en faire une grosse promotion ; DB2 reste leur produit phare.

Le cas particulier dans cette histoire est CloudScape, qui est devenu Derby suite  son abandon et sa donation  Apache.

----------


## un informaticien

> J'espre sincrement que Sun puisse continuer dans son coin (finances saines etc.) car son image est  l'oppos de celle d'IBM.


"Sun avec des finances saines" est une utopie. N'oublions pas les plans sociaux  rptition durant la dernire dcennie et les annes de perte ( l'exception de 2008)... et bien sr l'annonce du nouveaux plans concernant 6000 emplois.

----------


## Yokho

Je ne crois pas qu'il faille avoir peur d'IBM.

Ils maintiennent dj pas mal de projets en concurrence et vont mme jusqu' utiliser des technologies dj mortes (token ring).

Ils dveloppent sur AIX, en parallle que pour Linux (je ne parle pas de porter leur outils sur les deux systmes mais bien de travailler sur le SE).

----------


## adiGuba

> Le cas particulier dans cette histoire est CloudScape, qui est devenu Derby suite  son abandon et sa donation  Apache.


Que *Sun* redistribue sous le nom de *Java DB*  ::mrgreen:: 




> Je pense qu'IBM cherche surtout  vendre du service autour de ces produits/logiciels.


+1
La vente de logiciel seul est trs limit. Ce qui se vend bien auprs des entreprises c'est tout ce qui va autour, c'est  dire le support et des versions plus spcifiques.

D'ailleurs c'est ce qu'IBM a fait avec *eclipse* : il a donner (en partie) le code de son *WSAD*  la communaut. Mais ce n'est pas forcment un concurrent direct : le public vis n'est pas le mme...

Mais grce  *eclipse*, IBM a gagn une grosse communaut qu'il n'aurait pas eu avec le seul *WSAD*, dont les cots peuvent paraitre exorbitant pour une grande partie des utilisateurs d'eclipse...

Toutefois IBM est quand mme gagnant car cette communaut enrichit galement son WSAD, et surtout permet une transition bien plus simple (car les utilisateurs d'eclipse ne seront pas dpays par WSAD). Et du coup cela permet de mieux vendre son produit...


a++

----------


## Mat.M

> Je pense qu'IBM cherche surtout  vendre du service autour de ces produits/logiciels. C'est cela qui aujourd'hui dgage le plus de valeur ajout. De plus, cela va agrandir leur portefeuille de clients et potentiellement leurs permettre  terme de placer du matriel du service et du support.


Tu as parfaitement raison ; IBM avait une entit IBM Global Service pendant un moment qui tait en sorte une SSII interne et qui fonctionnait bien..

----------


## Mat.M

> IBM perdrait le contrle de ces produits et des communauts qui vont avec (et donc des clients potentiels). Pire ces communauts pourraient tre rcupr par un concurrent !


Je ne suis pas du tout spcialiste Java et des technologies affrentes ( Beans,Eclipse..) mais je pense que IBM veut se dpartir de Java ( et du dveloppement autour de ce langage) comme il a fait, de manire similaire, avec sa division PC ( en la vendant au chinois Lenovo)
Pour faire bref : en rachetant SUN, IBM se restructure en se concentrant vers d'autres activits ( Mainframe , Serveurs.. ?)
Il dlaisse tout ce qui est Java aux quipes de Sun.
Mais Sun vis--vis d'IBM continue d'apporter une rente financire et des royalties

----------


## rberthou

> ...mais je pense que IBM veut se dpartir de Java ( et du dveloppement autour de ce langage) comme il a fait, de manire similaire, avec sa division PC ( en la vendant au chinois Lenovo)
> Pour faire bref : en rachetant SUN, IBM se restructure en se concentrant vers d'autres activits ( Mainframe , Serveurs.. ?)
> Il dlaisse tout ce qui est Java aux quipes de Sun.
> ...


La je ne suis pas du tout d'accord. Pour IBM cela frlerai le suicide d'abandonner sa partie logiciel. Java est maintenant une brique trs importante de la stratgie d'IBM.
Il est trs important dans les produits suivants :
- Notes/Domino (la dernire version 8.5) est 100% java
- Websphere 
- La gamme Rationnal
- Les produits Ilog (mais pas uniquement java)
- DB2 (hors mainframe)
Et bien utile pour
- z/OS 
- AS/400 (mais la je n'ai jamais vrifi cela)
- VSE (uniquement pour l'ouverture via les VSE Connector)

Avec Java IBM peut tre maitre d'une techno trs importante avec comme seul concurrent Microsoft avec .net (au niveau de l'architecture). Alors qu'a l'poque des PC il n'etait qu'un fabriquant de plus et ni le moins cher ni le plus performant (mme chose pour les imprimante Lexmark).

De plus il ne peut pas ce recentrer sur les "Mainframes" (VSE/MVS) qui sont trs largement en perte de vitesse.

----------


## lunatix

+1 : ils pilotent meme actuellement un developpement d'un java open source (pas le meme open source que le openJDK) via la fondation apache pour etre sur de garder une version de java sous le coude.

----------


## OButterlin

Bien d'accord avec rberthou...
Ce n'est pas avoir investit autant de moyens que je les vois quitter la barque java, d'autant que pour eux, la portabilit n'est pas un maigre avantage.

Le hardware n'est pas du mme ordre, les cots de production tant ce qu'ils sont aux USA ou en Europe, la marge ne devait pas tre trs intressante et de tout manire, fortement expose  la monte en puissance de l'conomie chinoise, donc, autant vendre tant que a rapporte  ::aie::

----------


## Mat.M

> La je ne suis pas du tout d'accord. Pour IBM cela frlerai le suicide d'abandonner sa partie logiciel. Java est maintenant une brique trs importante de la stratgie d'IBM.
> Il est trs important dans les produits suivants :
> - Notes/Domino (la dernire version 8.5) est 100% java
> - Websphere


Oui je suis d'accord mais pour un diteur majeur comme IBM c'est pas rentable de continuer  investir dans un langage de dveloppement pour la simple raison que par rapport  ce que cela fait gagner financirement cela mobilise trop de charges c.a.d des quipes de dveloppement trop importantes.
Attention je n'ai pas dit qu'IBM abandonnerait sa division logiciel ne pas me faire dire ce que je n'ai pas dit.
Simplement qu'IBM ferait "sous-traiter" la poursuite du dveloppement et des volutions d'un langage informatique  Sun maintenant acquise par IBM.

C'est pas rentable pour un diteur comme IBM parce qu'il y a aussi une autre raison c'est qu'on trouve maintenant des EDI,langages informatiques,etc..Open Source et gratuits..( comme Eclipse je me trompe ? ) ce qui concurrence IBM.
D'un cot une solution payante et onreuse comme Websphre de l'autre une gratuite comme Eclipse.
Ce sont 2 choses peut-tre pas tout  fait comparables mais la gratuit menace le modle conomique des environnements de dveloppement made by IBM  :;): 

Si tu prends Microsoft par exemple la problmatique est la suivante:
-combien coute Visual Studio  dvelopper ( combien de dveloppeurs cela mobilise-t-il ) ?
-combien Microsoft gagne-t-il sur ses ventes de Visual Studio ?

Si nb ventes de Visual Studio sur un an < charges pour dvelopper VS( salaires etc..) sur un an = nombre ngatif alors pertes financires pour Microsoft.

Je pense qu'il n'ya pas  se tromper Microsoft vend bien plus de licences de Ms Office que de licences de Visual Studio...

----------


## Mat.M

> Le hardware n'est pas du mme ordre, les cots de production tant ce qu'ils sont aux USA ou en Europe, la marge ne devait pas tre trs intressante et de tout manire, fortement expose  la monte en puissance de l'conomie chinoise, donc, autant vendre tant que a rapporte


Humm pour le moment oui...mais me semble-t-il Sun et IBM n'ont-ils pas des centres de dveloppement en....Inde  ::mrgreen::   ::aie::  ?
Donc c'est pareil c'est abaisser les couts de productions comme tu dis mais cot logiciel.

De toute faon les langages de dveloppements informatiques ont atteint un certain stade de maturit on ne peut plus trop les faire voluer.
Dans 10 ans  quoi va ressembler Java ? Il sera quasiment identique  celui d'aujourd'hui parce que maintenant les innovations technologiques se font plus rares...
Les langages fonctionnels comme F# ? Bon ok si vous me montrez le contraire que c'est l'avenir et que cela peut vraiment servir  quelque chose.




> Avec Java IBM peut tre maitre d'une techno trs importante avec comme seul concurrent Microsoft avec .net (au niveau de l'architecture). 
> 
> De plus il ne peut pas ce recentrer sur les "Mainframes" (VSE/MVS) qui sont trs largement en perte de vitesse.


Oui d'accord mais  quoi cela lui sert-il d'tre "maitre d'une techno" comme tu dis si  cot il y a des outils gratuits et aussi performants et que cette techno rapporte peu financirement ?

----------


## lunatix

je pense que sur websphere/rad (le eclipse payant d'ibm), ibm se fait pas mal de tunes

----------


## millie

> je pense que sur websphere/rad (le eclipse payant d'ibm), ibm se fait pas mal de tunes


Et il faut aussi savoir qu'IBM fournit et dveloppe ses propres JVM/JDK (bass sur ceux de Sun). IBM est bien oblig de faire a pour les systmes du type AIX, z/OS, AS/400 car Sun ne fournit pas de JDK pour ces systmes.


Et effectivement, beaucoup de grosses socits qui font du Java EE utilisent RAD et WAS (et a rapporte beaucoup). Ds que l'on veut faire du dveloppement web sur des systmes du type : AIX ou z/OS, WAS est trs souvent utilis.

Ensuite, ils ont pas mal de produit qui utilisent ou tournent autour de java.
- DB2 Content Manager disposent d'API uniquement en C++ et en Java. Certaines parties sont codes en java. Les outils d'administrations sont crits en java, il y a 2 clients lgers en java (tournant sous WAS)
- DB2 a son control center crit en java, et pas mal d'outil qui utilisent java.

Et il doit y en avoir pas mal d'autres

----------


## entreprise38

> De toute faon les langages de dveloppements informatiques ont atteint un certain stade de maturit on ne peut plus trop les faire voluer.
> Dans 10 ans  quoi va ressembler Java ? Il sera quasiment identique  celui d'aujourd'hui parce que maintenant les innovations technologiques se font plus rares...


Certes, le Java de nos petits enfants n'aura sans doute pas fondamentalement chang, mais Java ce n'est pas qu'un langage.
Corrigez-moi si je dis quelques btises (_Junior inside_ oblige), mais par "Java" on entend aussi tout un panel de technologies, de normes, comme par exemple tout ce qui est associ  Java EE (EJB, etc...), Java ME, et tout cela a volu, volue, et a de bonne chances de pas mal voluer. Java, c'est aussi une plateforme : Java 1.1 n'a plus rien  voir avec Java 1.5.




> Oui d'accord mais  quoi cela lui sert-il d'tre "maitre d'une techno" comme tu dis si  cot il y a des outils gratuits et aussi performants et que cette techno rapporte peu financirement ?


Justement, le but du Gratuit n'est pas forcment de se limiter  distribuer un systme gratuit. C'est surtout un formidable chance d'y associer une offre de support (il suffit de voir le nombre de boites vivant d'OpenOffice, tout cela grce  leur expertise, etc), etc. De toute faon, il en va de mme pour les logiciels payants : pensez-vous rellement (je me doute bien que non  :;): ) que Visual Studio ne soit rentable QUE par sa vente ? Il faut compter une armada de consultants (et ce n'est pas donn un consultant, pfff sale bte ...^^), et du support. Bref :  logiciel gratuit on associe un service payant, et ce systme semble tre vou  un bel avenir.
IBM doit dj gagner pas mal d'argent via son support, alors dmultiplier ses comptences, son champ d'action, ce n'est pas forcment un mal.
Bon aprs je dis peut tre une normit hein, car si Java rapportait tant, Sun ne serait peut tre pas dans sa situation actuelle..., c'est bien compliqu tout a.

Quant  savoir ce qui arrivera rellement  Java, NetBeans (je t'aime toi !!), et tout ce qui va avec Sun (MySQl, VirtualBox, et tant d'autres)... je prfre voir cela entre les mains d'IBM que d'un autre gant un peu moins orient Java.

En tout cas je suis persuad d'une chose : si par malheur NetBeans devait tre mis au placard ou bien dmantel pour profiter  Eclipse, nul doute que la communaut actuelle de NetBeans ne se gnera pas pour nous pondre un excellent fork. NetBeans n'est plus ce petit EDI hyper-lent, peu connu et trop peu utilis. Les sondages de DVP le montrent : NetBeans a le vent en poupe, et il serait absolument dingue d'essayer de mettre un terme  une plateforme comptant un nombre consquant de fanboys. NetBeans a une communaut forte ET les licences qui vont bien (enfin je crois), alors comment pourrait-il mourrir ou se faire assimiler par un autre ?
NetBeans un jour, NetBeans toujours !!


le type qui me fera aimer Eclipse n'est pas encore n. Au pire, je le noie ^^

----------


## rberthou

> Simplement qu'IBM ferait "sous-traiter" la poursuite du dveloppement et des volutions d'un langage informatique  Sun maintenant acquise par IBM.


Actuellement ce genre de sparation existe dj chez IBM avec les "divisions" et cela n'est pas une "sous-traitance" mais une rationalisation des competences interne. 




> C'est pas rentable pour un diteur comme IBM parce qu'il y a aussi une autre raison c'est qu'on trouve maintenant des EDI
> ,langages informatiques,etc..Open Source et gratuits..( comme Eclipse je me trompe ? ) ce qui concurrence IBM.


Si le logiciel et le service li a ce logiciel n'est pas rentable pour IBM, je me demande bien ce qui est rentable (norme  concurrence sur le hard, abandon rgulier du mainframe, ...).  
Eclipse est,  l'origine, un projet je crois 100% IBM car il ne perait pas du tout avec VisualAge for Java. Cela a permis a IBM de devenir un standard de fait du monde Java et a purement et simplement supprimer la concurrence (JBuilder, Symantec Cafe, ... ) et de pouvoir contrer Visual-Studio. 
Eclipse n'est pas un concurrent poru IBM c'est son produit.




> Justement, le but du Gratuit n'est pas forcment de se limiter  distribuer un systme gratuit. C'est surtout un formidable chance d'y associer une offre de support (il suffit de voir le nombre de boites vivant d'OpenOffice, tout cela grce  leur expertise, etc), etc.


+1, c'est le but de nombreuses societes (redhat, ...) de vendre du service autour de ces produits "Gratuits".



Par contre Je pense que Java n'est qu'une toute petite part du probleme de la fusion IBM/Sun si elle a lieu.

----------


## OButterlin

> Certes, le Java de nos petits enfants n'aura sans doute pas fondamentalement chang, mais Java ce n'est pas qu'un langage.
> Corrigez-moi si je dis quelques btises (_Junior inside_ oblige), mais par "Java" on entend aussi tout un panel de technologies, de normes, comme par exemple tout ce qui est associ  Java EE (EJB, etc...), Java ME, et tout cela a volu, volue, et a de bonne chances de pas mal voluer. Java, c'est aussi une plateforme : Java 1.1 n'a plus rien  voir avec Java 1.5.


Java est un langage, JEE est une "boite  outils" pour java. Je pense que quand il dit un truc du genre "Java n'aura pas beaucoup chang", il parle uniquement du langage, ce qui,  mon sens, est vrai (C/C++ n'a pas beaucoup volu dans sa syntaxe)

Pour ce qui est des EDI payant d'IBM comme Rational Software, certes ils s'appuient sur Eclipse (100% IBM  l'origine), mais je verrais plutt ces outils comme un packaging stable de nombreux plugins (extrmement pointus d'ailleurs) conus pour une part par IBM. 
On reproche souvent  Eclipse son manque de stabilit lie aux plugins et on met en opposition Visual Studio qu'on installe et a marche, la version payante est dpourvue de ces inconvnients et comme VS, on installe et a marche...
Qui plus est, on ne se pose pas la question de chercher un plugin, il y a tout dans ce produit (+ videment des lments lis aux diffrents systme d'IBM).

----------


## joseph_p

> De plus il ne peut pas ce recentrer sur les "Mainframes" (VSE/MVS) qui sont trs largement en perte de vitesse.


salut

As tu des lments pour appuyer ces dires ? Perso je pensais aussi comme a, mais maintenant je suis bien moins certain. 

Notamment car il parait que 80% du code existant tourne sur mainframe. Ce march serait aussi en progression de quelques % chaque anne depuis pas mal de temps.

De plus gros systmes != cobol : on peut dsormais faire tourner du... Java dessus, et j'en connais pas mal qui le font. 

Combien mme, le cobol est loin d'tre mort : il n'y a beaucoup d'autres langages/plate formes qui font tourner du code crit il y a 40 ans. Ma prcdente boite, par exemple, faisait tourner tout son code mtier sur cobol histoire qu'il rsiste aux frquents changements de technos en visu des utilisateurs. Il s'agissait d'une banque et je pense qu'elle n'est pas la seule dans cette dmarche, loin de l...

Dans la mme logique, ces bons vieux "gros systmes" sont des monstres de performances au niveau hardware. Tjr dans ma prcdente boite, une transaction trs utilise faisait plus de 800 accs DB  chaque clic utilisateur... et tout cela tournait sans souci, aucune lenteur ni mme admin venant raler sur nos perfs. Ce ct perf/robustesse est vraiment non ngligeable. 

Sans compter que l encore, cela tourne depuis longtemps et tournera bien mieux encore dans le futur.

Bref, au final, le credo "les gros systmes sont mourants", je ne sais vraiment pas dans quelle mesure c'est vrai, mme si on pourrait peut tre le souhaiter (le cobol c'est pas marrant marrant comme techno, et les interfaces gros systmes ne sont pas des plus attrayantes, pas plus que la technologie derrire est ouverte ou/et accessible ).

----------


## rberthou

> As tu des lments pour appuyer ces dires ? Perso je pensais aussi comme a, mais maintenant je suis bien moins certain. 
> 
> Notamment car il parait que 80% du code existant tourne sur mainframe. Ce march serait aussi en progression de quelques % chaque anne depuis pas mal de temps.


Cela fait 25 ans que je travaille dans l'informatique, quand je parle de mainframe je parle de systme de type z/OS,VSE, GCOS. Cela exclut les gros (voir norme) serveur Unix.

En 25 ans j'ai vu le marche de l'emploi dans ce domaine ce rduire TRES fortement, je peux vous citer une liste non ngligeable de grand compte ayant abandonner le mainframe au profit d'unix (voir parfois AS/400 ou equivalent).

Le march mainframe en progression NON (et je travaille toujours dessus).




> De plus gros systmes != cobol : on peut dsormais faire tourner du... Java dessus, et j'en connais pas mal qui le font.


Sur MVS - z/OS  oui pas sur VSE.tu peux meme faire tourner un Linux sur mainframe c'est relativement simple a metre en place (une LPAR ou dans un sous syteme VM) mais l'intrt reste faible.




> Combien mme, le cobol est loin d'tre mort : il n'y a beaucoup d'autres langages/plate formes qui font tourner du code crit il y a 40 ans. 
> Dans la mme logique, ces bons vieux "gros systmes" sont des monstres de performances au niveau hardware. Tjr dans ma prcdente boite, une transaction trs utilise faisait plus de 800 accs DB  chaque clic utilisateur...


Cobol est bien loin d'tre mort et les performances sont trs souvent excellente  du fait de l'architecture (mais 800 ordres sql dans une transaction il y a un problme de conception et mme la cela serait pas trs rapide).




> Bref, au final, le credo "les gros systmes sont mourants", je ne sais vraiment pas dans quelle mesure c'est vrai, mme si on pourrait peut tre le souhaiter (le cobol c'est pas marrant marrant comme techno, et les interfaces gros systmes ne sont pas des plus attrayantes, pas plus que la technologie derrire est ouverte ou/et accessible ).


C'est un fait il le sont seul MVS actuellement resiste bien du fait de trs grand nombre de lignes de code trs sensible tournant sur cette plate forme (banque , assurance, ...) et que un SI ne se refait pas du jour au lendemain. 

En 25 ans de grand systme je n'ai pas vu les outils de dveloppements volu. De plus pas mal d'ancien "AGL" grand systme n'volue plus (Pacbase, dont la fin de vie est annonce par IBM, UFO de CA, IDEAL-DATACOM, Natural ADABASE, ...) 
Actuellement le dynamisme n'est pas sur mainframe, mais plutot du cot Unix et Windows, de plus avec la mont en puissance des serveurs INTEL l'achat d'un grand systme est difficile a justifier (sauf faire tourner l'existant en attendant la migration...).

----------


## rberthou

> C'est d'autant plus vrai que depuis internet, on ne cesse de parler de BDD centralise, donc forcment les mainfraim ont le vent en poupe. A mes yeux, l'informatique est planifi comme l'industrie, et le retour des mainfraimes sera programm qu'on le veuille ou non.


On revient au systme centralis (du style gros serveur Unix) mais pas du tout au mainframe... Cela est actuellement le cas avec par exemple la mont en puissance des architectures VM (ESX, XEN, ...)

----------


## joseph_p

> (..)


Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces prcisions. 

Je ne suis pas au clair entre les diffrents serveurs et le fait qu'ils soient MVS/Gros systme ou Unix, c'est donc un peu flou pour moi qui compte pour quoi  :;): . 

Concernant les outils,  mon dernier taff ils taient en train de tester un plugin IBM bas sur WSAD (ou RAD ou je ne sais quel nom, bref, eclipse quoi), pour dvelopper en cobol et apparement ce serait pas mal. Ca te dit qq chose ?

----------


## Traroth2

> Tu as parfaitement raison ; IBM avait une entit IBM Global Service pendant un moment qui tait en sorte une SSII interne et qui fonctionnait bien..


Euh... En fait, IBM Global Services tait et est toujours la plus grosse SSII de la plante...

----------


## Traroth2

> +1 : ils pilotent meme actuellement un developpement d'un java open source (pas le meme open source que le openJDK) via la fondation apache pour etre sur de garder une version de java sous le coude.


Oui, c'est Apache Harmony. C'est le socle Java d'Android, l'OS de Google.

http://harmony.apache.org/

----------


## rberthou

Les grands points positifs de ce type de techno est la baisse du coup Hardware mais cela implique que IBM accepte de fournir un support sur ce type plate-forme ce qui n'est pas la volont d'IBM (ils ont leur matriel  vendre, de plus je crois qu'en plus cela implique un cout de licence logiciel plus faible sur ce type d'architecture...) .

----------


## rberthou

> Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces prcisions. 
> 
> Je ne suis pas au clair entre les diffrents serveurs et le fait qu'ils soient MVS/Gros systme ou Unix, c'est donc un peu flou pour moi qui compte pour quoi . 
> 
> Concernant les outils,  mon dernier taff ils taient en train de tester un plugin IBM bas sur WSAD (ou RAD ou je ne sais quel nom, bref, eclipse quoi), pour dvelopper en cobol et apparement ce serait pas mal. Ca te dit qq chose ?


Grands Systmes sont des architectures proprietaires relativement ancienne encore tres utilis dans le monde bancaire et les assurances (certaines grandes administrations egalement, et autres grands comptes.)

Elles utilisent principalement CICS (moniteur transactionnel) DB2 (ou DL1 base de donnes hierarchique) et bien sur Cobol...

Un plugin Cobol sur eclipse ne me surprend pas (de la part d'IBM pour le monde z/OS - MVS ). Cela existe dj pour le compilateur cobol Fujitsu (mais je sais plus s'il fonctionne toujours). De plus certain nouveau projet comme Naca 3 (convertisseur cobol/cics => Java ) ont leur propre plugin.

----------


## millie

Au fait, on parle on parle. Mais il y a du nouveau concret sur cette histoire ?

Il y a eu une annonce officielle d'IBM ?

Parce que si a se trouve, on parle dans le vent  ::aie::

----------


## Traroth2

> Au fait, on parle on parle. Mais il y a du nouveau concret sur cette histoire ?
> 
> Il y a eu une annonce officielle d'IBM ?
> 
> Parce que si a se trouve, on parle dans le vent


D'aprs CNET, c'est toujours  l'ordre du jour

----------


## Ricky81

Ca a l'air de se prciser : http://online.wsj.com/article/SB123869375752683145.html




> IBM and Sun are close to a deal under which IBM will acquire Sun for about $9.50 per share, The New York Times reported in its online edition Thursday afternoon.
> 
> Slideshow: Hottest tech M&A deals of 2009
> Live Webcast: Cost-Efficient Security and Compliance: View now
> 
> Citing unnamed sources familiar with discussions between the companies, the DealBook column of the Times' business section reported that the deal could be imminent and announced as soon as Friday.

----------


## menzlitsh

Dans ce cas quel serai l'avenir du SDK de SUn puisque IBM utilise un autre JDK dans son IDE WebSphere?

----------


## millie

> Dans ce cas quel serai l'avenir du SDK de SUn puisque IBM utilise un autre JDK dans son IDE WebSphere?


En fait, si tu regardes les sources du JDK d'IBM (qui sont fournis dans le src.zip), tu verras qu'IBM a rachet le JDK de Sun pour intgrer certaines fonctionnalits spcifiques  AIX et  z/OS.

Mais finalement, les sources sont trs proches, donc a va peut tre fusionner...

----------


## yannart

C'est peux-tre un dtail mais que va-t'il se passer avec les certifications Sun?
Elles vont perdre leurs validit?

----------


## rberthou

> C'est peux-tre un dtail mais que va-t'il se passer avec les certifications Sun?
> Elles vont perdre leurs validit?


Surement pas les personnes certifies par Sun el resteront, de plus je ne connais pas de programme de certification chez IBM...

----------


## aheritier

Je propose de faire un minute de silence pour Java le jour ou IBM rachtera SUN.
Sur ce je vais aller potasser mon bouquin sur cocoa, va falloir se recycler ;-)

----------


## regis1512

La question des certifications est une trs bonne question.

Je prvois de passer d'autres certifications Java, dans l'anne jusqu' dans 2/3 ans.

--> Est-ce que, si Sun est rachet par IBM, les certifications Sun vont continuer d'exister ?

----------


## blbird

> Surement pas les personnes certifies par Sun el resteront, de plus je ne connais pas de programme de certification chez IBM...


Bien sr qu'il y en a, sur Lotus Notes, Websphere, et j'imagine qu'il y en a d'autres.

Moi ce qui me fait peur avec IBM, c'est l'exprience de ce qui s'est pass quand ils ont rachet Lotus Notes (Serveur Domino). Ds qu'ils l'ont rachet, ca a t une catastrophe pour cet excellent systme, qui est en complte dbacle actuellement, alors qu'il est toujours en avance sur pas mal de points compar  ses concurrents. IBM en a fait une usine  gaz, et  trs mal jou le ct marketing. J'spre que ca ne se reproduira pas...  ::roll::

----------


## lunatix

ca, il faut esperer qu'ils s'inspireront plus d'eclipse que de lotus  :;):

----------


## rberthou

> Bien sr qu'il y en a, sur Lotus Notes, Websphere, et j'imagine qu'il y en a d'autres.


Je ne connaissais pas les cetifications WAS.. 




> Moi ce qui me fait peur avec IBM, c'est l'exprience de ce qui s'est pass quand ils ont rachet Lotus Notes (Serveur Domino). Ds qu'ils l'ont rachet, ca a t une catastrophe pour cet excellent systme, qui est en complte dbacle actuellement, alors qu'il est toujours en avance sur pas mal de points compar  ses concurrents. IBM en a fait une usine  gaz, et  trs mal jou le ct marketing. J'spre que ca ne se reproduira pas...


Je suis d'accord que Notes soit une Usine a Gaz...  Je trouve surtout que c est un produit qui a mal vieilli et qui est rest propritaire (echec lors de la tentative du support de DB2 pour remplacer le format NSF.. et la nouvelle version 8.5 est "trange"...)  mais cela est loin du sujet initiale..

----------


## aheritier

Ca c'est reproduit avec eclipse et c'est de toute facon leur maniere de faire. Un systme lourd et un minimum instable leur permet de revendre des professionnal services au kilo, ce qui est bcp plus rentable que des licenses

----------


## samkiller

Apparemment IBM a retir son offre, car Sun refuse d'accepter une nouvelle offre moins chre de ... 15cts, en gros de $9,4 au lieu de $9,55. Dire qu'il  y a mme pas trois semaine l'action Sun valit prs de 3,9 $.
Mais comme on sait jamais, quelque chose me dit que c'est pas vraiment termin. http://www.cnbc.com/id/30059561

----------


## Ricky81

Et maintenant ?

Un journaliste ComputerWorld pose la problmatique : Sun doit-il chercher un autre acheteur, redonner une nouvelle impulsion en changeant de management, ou encore continuer ainsi ?

Ct racheteurs alternatifs, la liste est toujours constitue de :
Cisco Systems Inc.Fujitsu Ltd.Hewlett-Packard Co.

Un autre journaliste (cnet news) sort des sentiers battus et titre Sun devrait-il acqurir Novel ?

Qu'en pensez vous ? Quelle serait la meilleure stratgie pour l'avenir de Sun et des produits / technologies qu'il dite et supporte ? IBM pourrait-il en profiter pour revenir  l'assaut si rien ne bouge ?

Pour illustrer les discussions : Un tat des lieux rcent du "patrimoine" de Sun, par The Register

----------


## gifffftane

Perso je n'ai que de vagues ides de ce que doit faire Sun !

J'essaie surtout de savoir ce que MOI je dois faire devant ces nouvelles, qui dans l'ensemble ne me semblent pas bonnes pour l'avenir de Java. Ce n'est pas grave ou alarmant, simplement cela ne me semble pas bon.

Perso actuellement je ne prends plus aucune nouvelle techno java propose par Sun. Donc je me tourne vers Spring, je m'intresse  tout ce que fait Google, etc. Je remets JavaFX aux calendes grecques, et j'ai l'impression que je ne suis pas le seul, il me semble qu'il est urgent d'attendre ( minima une version Linux ! ).

Heureusement, mon Netbeans fonctionne toujours trs bien, donc de ce cot l a va, ouf.

----------


## Ricky81

> IBM pourrait-il en profiter pour revenir  l'assaut si rien ne bouge ?


Apparemment, cette ventualit est de moins en moins probable car IBM, malgr une relance de Sun (visiblement prt  faire des concessions) cette semaine, ne souhaite pas revenir dans les ngociations d'aprs CNBC




> IBM is no longer interested in buying smaller rival Sun Microsystems Inc at any price, CNBC reported on Thursday, although many investors appear to believe a deal was still possible.



Information galement reprise par la tribune :




> Le gant amricain de l'informatique aurait encore, selon la chane de tlvision CNBC, refus de discuter d'une fusion avec le concurrent qu'il convoitait rcemment pour 7 milliards de dollars.

----------


## Ricky81

Egalement un billet intressant par David Morgenstern, intitul _Should Apple takeover Sun?_ lequel rpond  certains afficionados d'Apple qui souhaiteraient voir Apple racheter Sun Microsystems.

Quelques extraits pour illustrer l'avis de David Morgenstern :




> Strange, I see plenty of negatives and few positives.





> Finally, theres no upside to a buyout that makes a company interesting. As we all know, Apple is already interesting enough.

----------


## lunatix

apple est quand meme tres eloign de Sun. ils seraient incapable de gerer la communaut java

a mon avis, ibm finira par racheter Sun, la ca gesticule pour faire baisser l'action au max (je refuse, a baisse et paf j'achte : de la discussion de marchands de tapis quoi)

----------


## Ricky81

> a mon avis, ibm finira par racheter Sun


Des journalistes de chez Reuters voquent un risque d'enqute antitrust de 6  9 mois en cas de rachat.




> It also reported that IBM's contacts within the US Justice Department, US Securities and Exchange Commission and the European Union have all advised the company that such a merger could be subject to an antitrust review lasting six to nine months.


Source

Ce n'est pas forcement nouveau, ca avait dj t voqu par Reuters il y a un mois : http://www.internetnews.com/breaking...e.php/3811391/

----------


## Traroth2

Apple rachetant Sun ? Difficile de dire si c'est une bonne ide ou non. Tout dpend des ambitions exactes qu'a Apple dans le domaine de l'informatique d'entreprise (serveurs mais aussi stockage). Apple pourrait galement trouver un intrt pour les dernires innovations du monde Java, comme JavaFX, ce qui parait plus douteux pour IBM, qui soutient Eclipse et tout ce qui tourne autour (et donc pas Swing). Et a donnerait  Apple l'opportunit de se positionner en acteur majeur du monde open source et dans le cloud computing. Pourquoi pas, en fait...

----------


## bouye

Je vois mal Apple :
continuer un devellomement/maintenance rgulier de Java sur pas moins de 6 platformes en plus de la sienne (Windows 32/64, Linux 32/64, Solaris SPARC/Intel), dj que sur Mac PPC z'ont abandonn et que sur Mac Intel a traine...grer la communaut et tout ce qui tourne autour de l'open-source Java.investir dans le devel et la maintenance de JavaME et JavaFX Mobile pour permettre aux AUTRES constructeurs de tlphones mobiles d'avoir des capacit graphiques et multimdia similaires  celles de ses deux produits phares que sont l'iPod Touch et l'iPhones (produits qui sont tous les deux dpourvus de Java d'ailleurs).

----------


## Ricky81

Ca se passe de commentaire : http://www.sun.com/




> SANTA CLARA, Calif., April 20, 2009 -- Sun Microsystems (NASDAQ: JAVA) and Oracle Corporation (NASDAQ: ORCL) announced today they have entered into a definitive agreement under which Oracle will acquire Sun common stock for $9.50 per share in cash. The transaction is valued at approximately $7.4 billion, or $5.6 billion net of Sun's cash and debt.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

*Nouveau* : Lundi 20 avril 2009




> *Oracle accepte d'acheter Sun pour 5,6 milliards de dollars*
> Oracle Corp. will buy Sun Microsystems Inc. for $5.6 billion excluding cash and debt, calling Sun's Java "the most important software" it has ever acquired.
> 
> Earlier this month, Sun's talks to sell itself to International Business Machines Corp. unraveled, raising new questions about the prospects for the company and Chief Executive Jonathan Schwartz, who has been under pressure to come up with an alternative for the struggling computer maker.
> More on Tech
> 
> Sun CEO Faces Pressure Over IBM
> 
> 04/07/09
> ...


Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Vincent Rogier

J'en ai renvers mon caf  ::aie:: ...

Pure : L'info de l'anne  ::king:: 

Ma foi, Oracle maitre du monde ?? ::mouarf::

----------


## benelson

Pour moi je prefre Oracle. why?
1.Netbeans vs JDeveloper: tout ce qui est bon dans jdeveloper sera plutot integrer dans Netbeans qui a une grande visibilit et popularit.donc Netbeans ne va pas mourir.
2.Glassfish vs (Oracle AS - OC4J, WebLogic): Glassfish est open source et gratos. donc Glassfish ne va pas mourir.
3.MySQL vs Oracle DB : Oracle ne peut pas tuer un produit aussi populaire. donc MySQL ne vas pas mourir.
En plus Oracle recupere Solaris. Pour l'instant je vois plus des points positifs que negatifs.
Oracle est un acteur majeur du monde Java. (je vais donner ma voix  Oracle lors de l'assembl gnral).
Longue vie  Netbeans et Glassfish au sein de Oracle.

----------


## Tarul

> J'en ai renvers mon caf ...
> 
> Pure : L'info de l'anne 
> 
> Ma foi, Oracle maitre du monde ??


Ce n'est pas loin. Dans mon projet, on avait des bases oracles et des produits Sun (IDM 7.0, mysql, netbeans, jre sun). 

Maintenant, on est full Oracle.  ::aie:: 

On peut se reposer les mmes questions qu'avec l'hypothse IBM rachte sun :
Que va t'il advenir des produits en doublon?

----------


## Vincent Rogier

> Ce n'est pas loin. Dans mon projet, on avait des bases oracles et des produits Sun (IDM 7.0, mysql, netbeans, jre sun). 
> 
> Maintenant, on est full Oracle. 
> 
> On peut se reposer les mmes questions qu'avec l'hypothse IBM rachte sun :
> Que va t'il advenir des produits en doublon?


MySql et Oracle ne sont pas des produits doublons donc pas de risque. Il sont dans des niches diffrentes.

----------


## Furikawari

Bon, j'enai aussi renvers mon caf  ::D: 

Pour moi, d'un point de vue "diversit", c'est plus sain comme issue que le rachat par IBM.

----------


## bouye

OMG, OMG, OMG...  :8O:  maintenant c'est sur je ne vais pas en dormir de la nuit ! 
Bon, allez zou au dodo quand mme !

----------


## toomsounet

Je ne l'avais pas vu venir celle l !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

le match IBM vs Oracle/Sun fera mal !

----------


## Excellion

La disparition de Sun est certes un coup dur. Cela dit, c'est une moins mauvaise nouvelle que le rachat de Sun par IBM. IBM avait quelques raisons de torpiller la majeure partie des logiciels provenant de chez SUN (en fait, IBM n'avait d'interet que pour Java). A l'inverse Oracle a d'excellentes raisons de conserver ce qui faisait la particularite de SUN, et ou Oracle etait pour le moins faiblard (Solaris, Java, Netbeans...).

----------


## sinok

Ce que je me demande par contre c'est comment va s'intgrer la stratgie Open Source de Sun dans l'univers Oracle qui est quand mme relativement ferm (pas le souvenir qu'un seul des produits importants d'Oracle soit dispo sous license Open Source, a va foutre le bordel).
Mais bon toujours est il que je considre ce rachat beaucoup beaucoup plus sain dans l'esprit que cela aurait t avec IBM.

----------


## Vincent Rogier

> Ce que je me demande par contre c'est comment va s'intgrer la stratgie Open Source de Sun dans l'univers Oracle qui est quand mme relativement ferm (pas le souvenir qu'un seul des produits importants d'Oracle soit dispo sous license Open Source, a va foutre le bordel).
> Mais bon toujours est il que je considre ce rachat beaucoup beaucoup plus sain dans l'esprit que cela aurait t avec IBM.


Question open source, il y a bien BekerleyDB....
Ma fois, vu que solaris tait une plateforme de choix pour oracle, maintenant cela pourra devenir une plateforme de rfrence... ::mouarf::

----------


## berceker united

Je pense aussi  Mysql qui a t rachet par Sun l'anne dernire. Oracle qui avait rachet le moteur InnoDB et Mysql  donc mis dans les bacs Falcon.

----------


## zais_ethael

Dans un futur proche:
- MySQL remplac par Oracle express
- Netbeans remplac par JDevelopper
- Glassfish remplac par WebLogic
- et finalement Java remplac par PL/SQL
Nooooooon...

----------


## sinok

> Ma fois, vu que solaris tait une platgeforme de choix pour oracle, maintenant cela pourra devenir une plateforme de rfrence...


Et vas-y que je te vends des bundle tout en un de A  Z que ce soit niveau matos, OS, DB, Serveur d'appli, Clustering et tout le toutim. Avec en plus des solutions varies en coup en full OSS sur du X86 (bon l tu gagne rien si ce n'est du support), un coup du Sparc/Solaris/Oracle/WebLogic. Paye ta machine  produire des bzefs rguliers  grands coups d'achat de hardware, de licenses softs et de contrats de support.

----------


## Vincent Rogier

> Et vas-y que je te vends des bundle tout en un de A  Z que ce soit niveau matos, OS, DB, Serveur d'appli, Clustering et tout le toutim. Avec en plus des solutions varies en coup en full OSS sur du X86 (bon l tu gagne rien si ce n'est du support), un coup du Sparc/Solaris/Oracle/WebLogic. Paye ta machine  produire des bzefs rguliers  grands coups d'achat de hardware, de licenses softs et de contrats de support.


Et alors ?  :8O: 
 Personne ne te force  acheter un bundle  ?

----------


## Traroth2

Waouh, a c'est un sacr coup. C'est stupfiant : pour la premire fois depuis des dcennies, IBM se retrouve avec un vritable concurrent  sa taille, capable d'assurer toute la gamme de produits, du processeur aux services en passant par des systmes complets et le logiciel.

Pour les produits en doublon, je ne suis pas trop inquiet. Il n'y en a pas beaucoup, pour commencer. MySQL n'a pas du tout le mme positionnement qu'Oracle et Netbeans est bien plus populaire que JDevelopper. Reste l'arbitrage entre Weblogic et Glassfish, qui est moins clair (je rappelle qu'Oracle avait rachet BEA, il y a quelques temps). Pour MySQL, la bonne nouvelle, c'est le regroupement avec InnoDB, qu'Oracle avait rachet aussi.

Reste la question JavaFX, qui se posait de toutes faons quelque que soit l'entreprise rachetant Sun. C'est une technologie qui ncessite encore de lourds investissements, et la tentation va tre forte de faire des conomies  cet endroit. Avec un peu de chance, ils mettront tout en open-source...  ::lol:: 

En plus, je pense que a posera beaucoup moins de problmes au niveau des services chargs de faire respecter la concurrence, tant aux Etats-Unis qu'en Europe.

----------


## berceker united

> Waouh, a c'est un sacr coup. C'est stupfiant : pour la premire fois depuis des dcennies, IBM se retrouve avec un vritable concurrent  sa taille, capable d'assurer toute la gamme de produits, du processeur aux services en passant par des systmes complets et le logiciel.
> 
> Pour les produits en doublon, je ne suis pas trop inquiet. Il n'y en a pas beaucoup, pour commencer. MySQL n'a pas du tout le mme positionnement qu'Oracle et Netbeans est bien plus populaire que JDevelopper. Reste l'arbitrage entre Weblogic et Glassfish, qui est moins clair (je rappelle qu'Oracle avait rachet BEA, il y a quelques temps). Pour MySQL, la bonne nouvelle, c'est le regroupement avec InnoDB, qu'Oracle avait rachet aussi.
> 
> Reste la question JavaFX, qui se posait de toutes faons quelque que soit l'entreprise rachetant Sun. C'est une technologie qui ncessite encore de lourds investissements, et la tentation va tre forte de faire des conomies  cet endroit. Avec un peu de chance, ils mettront tout en open-source...


Ne connaissant que la partie Mysql je vais donc rest sur ce domaine  ::D: 

En effet, InnoDb peut revenir avec Mysql; le seul petit truc qui est que Falcon risque d'tre un peut mort ne a moins que les deux cohabites puisque ce dernier possde quelque amlioration par rapport  InnoDB.  Mais InnoDB ayant de meilleurs performance par rapport  Falcon.

----------


## MaitrePylos

Moi je suis content pour NetBeans, devrais pas repasser par Eclipse.

----------


## sinok

> Et alors ? 
>  Personne ne te force  acheter un bundle  ?


Bah j'ai rien contre perso (enfin mais finances perso si mais bon..., puis quelle utilit d'avoir ce genre de monstres  la maison  ::mouarf:: ).

Je disais juste que les gens prparant les offres chez Oracle et Sun doivent avoir le cerveau en activit plus que dmentielle en ce moment ...

C'est plus que l'on va voir apparaitre  un ensemble d'offres cohrentes correctement bties sur lesquelles certaines boites vont faire pter le portefeuille une fois les alas de la crise linariss.

----------


## Faenryl

> A l'inverse Oracle a d'excellentes raisons de conserver ce qui faisait la particularite de SUN, et ou Oracle etait pour le moins faiblard (Solaris, Java, Netbeans...).


Au moins Sun n'est pas pass aux mains d'IBM, qui aurait  mon avis rcupr toutes les bonnes choses de Sun pour les intgrer dans leurs produits, mettre les produits Sun  la poubelle, et vendre leurs produits plus cher car "Nouveau"  ::evilred:: .

Donc, il ne reste plus qu' attendre ce qu'Oracle va dcider.

----------


## natha

Arf, c'est la nouvelle dprimante de la journe...
Je ne sais pas trop bien  quoi m'en tenir mais Sun perdant son indpendance, c'est pas vraiment une bonne chose... Et Oracle n'est pas connu pour son avant-gardisme en terme de logiciels ni pour l'OpenSource. Ils ont des bons produits certes, mais j'ai du mal  voir de bonnes choses pour l'avenir.

----------


## christopheJ

Pour la question OSS et Oracle : 
http://oss.oracle.com/projects/


Celui qui risque de se faire des cheveux blancs c'est Microsoft.
on aura : 
- Sparc, Solaris, Oracle DB/MySQL, Java EE (Weblogic/GlassFish), JavaFX
- ??, Windows Server, SQLServer, C#, Silverlight

Donc d'un cot une stack complete et open source ou closed source avec support et de l'autre une stack imcomplete (sans le materiel) beaucoup moins open...

Oracle avec un bundle fait disparaitre les cot d'intgration....

----------


## Traroth2

Faut reconnaitre qu'Oracle n'a pas vraiment une trs forte prsence dans le monde open-source. C'est le moment pour eux de rattraper leur retard, peut-tre ?

Cela dit, je me demande comment ils vont grer le fait que beaucoup de leurs partenaires intgrateurs (genre HP ou IBM) deviennent subitement des concurrents...

----------


## Sw3eT

> Faut reconnaitre qu'Oracle n'a pas vraiment une trs forte prsence dans le monde open-source. C'est le moment pour eux de rattraper leur retard, peut-tre ?


Quel est l'intrt pour Oracle d'tre plus prsent dans l'Open Source ? Je n'en voit pas beaucoup. Oracle se porte trs bien ainsi.

----------


## Traroth2

> Quel est l'intrt pour Oracle d'tre plus prsent dans l'Open Source ? Je n'en voit pas beaucoup. Oracle se porte trs bien ainsi.


C'est facile  comprendre, pourtant. Il suffit de regarder les principaux produits d'Oracle : Oracle Database, Weblogic, PeopleSoft, Siebel, Hyperion, JDevelopper. Et subitement, a devient trs clair : autant de produits o des alternatives open-source trs fortes mergent : MySQL/PostgreSQL, JBoss/Glassfish, OpenERP, SugarCRM, Pentaho/SpagoBI, Netbeans/Eclipse. Ces produits open-source sont plus que convaincants et sont en train de tailler des croupires  leurs quivalents propritaires,  commencer par les produits Oracle. Et l, en un seul rachat, Oracle rcupre le contrle sur MySQL, Glassfish et Netbeans. Sans compter Java, qui sert de socle  la plupart de ces produits open-source (sauf MySQL, PostgreSQL et OpenERP). C'est vraiment une aubaine pour eux.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Oui mais est-ce une aubaine pour l'open source ?  ::koi::

----------


## Traroth2

> Oui mais est-ce une aubaine pour l'open source ?


Sur le long terme, sans doute. A court terme, ils risquent effectivement de se risquer  des stratgies du genre : chercher  faire migrer les gens de MySQL  Oracle. Mais ils finiront bien par s'apercevoir que a ne marche pas, et vu le catalogue d'applications open-source qu'ils ont maintenant, ils pourront alors devenir un acteur majeur dans ce domaine.

----------


## eclesia

> Oui mais est-ce une aubaine pour l'open source ?


le rachat par IBM aurait t un coup bien pire pour la communaut, ibm se serait retrouv en quasi monopole. Meme si j'aurais prfr que Sun reste indpendant quitte a reduire encore drastiquement ses effectifs.

----------


## Traroth2

> le rachat par IBM aurait t un coup bien pire pour la communaut, ibm se serait retrouv en quasi monopole. Meme si j'aurais prfr que Sun reste indpendant quitte a reduire encore drastiquement ses effectifs.


Je suis d'accord. IBM aurait envoy un paquet d'applications  la poubelle, je pense. Et Oracle a dj fait la preuve qu'il tait capable d'envoyer ses propres applis  la poubelle si celles qu'il a rachet taient meilleures (Oracle AS). Reste  savoir si Oracle a les paules assez solides pour supporter ce rachat. 7,4 milliards de dollars, ce n'est pas rien par les temps qui courent...

----------


## vbrabant

Intressant de connaitre la position d'Oracle, qui a publi une FAQ  ce propos

http://www.oracle.com/sun/sun-faq.pdf




> *What does Oracle plan to do with MySQL?*
> MySQL will be an addition to Oracles existing suite of database products, which already includes Oracle Database 11g, TimesTen, Berkeley DB open source database, and the open source transactional storage engine, InnoDB.





> *Will the ownership of Solaris change Oracles position on Linux?*
> No. This transaction enhances our commitment to open standards and choice. Oracle is as committed as ever to Linux and other platforms and will continue to support and enhance our strong industry partnerships.


Vous noterez qu'Oracle aborde Solaris, MySQL, Java.
Mais pas un mot  propos de NetBeans, Glassfish. ::aie::

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

En gnral  ce stade le presskit est la pour rassurer tous le monde, voir nous endormir, puis dans 6 mois il ferons ce qu'il voudrons  ::mouarf::

----------


## Npomucne

Bonjour,
J'utilise NetBeans pour dvelopper des applications clients avec Swing / Matisse.
Je viens de dcouvrir l'existence de JDevelopper au fil de la discussion. Est-ce un vrai concurent de NetBeans ?
En visualisant les dmos de JDevelopper sur le site d'Oracle je ne suis pas convaincu de ses capacits  couvrir tous les aspects du dveloppement Java.
Y-a-t-il quelqu'un qui peut clairer ma lanterne sur JDevelopper ?

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Au dpart c'est un driv de Borland JBuilder puis cela  volu de son cot

Voir le forum Jdeveloper

Sur le dernier sondage EDI Java Jdeveloper n' meme pas 1% de part de march !

----------


## totoz

Bonjour
Un petit mot pour ceux qui voit l un espoir pour Netbeans: travaillant sous Weblogic, j'ai un peu suivi l'offre d'Oracle depuis le rachat, et le tournant tait clair (jusqu' prsent): "on passe tout en plugin Eclipse" et en gnral open-source...
 L'IDE d'Oracle ne semblant dj plus au programme. Voir ici:
http://blogs.oracle.com/devtools/200...k_for_ecl.html

et l:
http://www.edubourse.com/finance/act...php?actu=51965

Ceci dit, avec ce rachat (comprenant Java, quand mme le plus fondamental, non???), il y a Swing et je ne pense pas qu'on est une annonce d'un abandon total de Swing. Mais de toutes faons ce n'est pas la bataille la plus importante pour le moment.

Quant au doublon MySQL/OracleDB, bien sr qu'ils vont vouloir cumuler les produits (donc les clients), mais l'orientation peut prendre 2 voies distinctes:
1) MySQL ne garde que la version gratuite, sans les options avances de cluster ou autre (je ne suis pas spcialiste on est sous Sybase  ::roll::  ), et le niveau de support le plus lev (gold machin bidule), n'est pas aussi bon que pour OracleDB
2) L'inverse: OracleDB coutant quand mme la peau du cul (avec les options et modules), il y a la de la place pour un produit de plus en plus commercial entre les 2 => la version open-source stagne plus ou moins et des modules sont rajouts dans la version payante (cluster, outils d'admin avancs et user-friendly, outils de sauvegarde)
 Mais bon la 2) est plus risque pour vendre du 11g (beaucoup des clients potentiels n'ayant jamais besoin de la foule de possibilites supplmentaires, du BI au tripplestore natif...)

Finalement, le plus important est quand mme l'avenir de Java, et l je n'ai que des questionnements. Mais bon avec IBM, ou un autre gros poisson, on n'en savait pas plus...
Wait and see (comme disait un autre intervenant les communiqus de presse sont toujours rassurant...)

----------


## ced

> Et Oracle n'est pas connu pour son avant-gardisme en terme de logiciels ni pour l'OpenSource.


Oracle est quand mme le 4me plus gros contributeur du noyau Linux (2.6.29)...

ced

----------


## MaitrePylos

Et PostgreSQL dans tout a qu'est ce qu'il devient ?

----------


## CyberChouan

> Et PostgreSQL dans tout a qu'est ce qu'il devient ?


PostgreSQL n'a rien  voir avec Sun ni Oracle...  ::?:

----------


## berceker united

> PostgreSQL n'a rien  voir avec Sun ni Oracle...


En effet, lorsque j'ai vu cela je me suis dit que j'avais zap une info mais en cherchant bien, je ne vois rien de telle et cela se serait su depuis longtemps. 
C'est  : "*PostgreSQL Global Development Group*"

----------


## Traroth2

Ben PostgreSQL se retrouve dans la position de seul SGBD open-source compltement indpendant de toute grosse socit du monde propritaire. Ce qui peut vouloir dire n'importe quoi : une explosion PostgreSQL, avec migrations massives de Mysql vers PostgreSQL ou au contraire une marginalisation. Difficile  dire. A vue de nez, je dirais que a ne change pas grand-chose...

----------


## MaitrePylos

Il me semblait que SUN offrais un support pour PostgreSQL ?

----------


## berceker united

> Ben PostgreSQL se retrouve dans la position de seul SGBD open-source compltement indpendant de toute grosse socit du monde propritaire. Ce qui peut vouloir dire n'importe quoi : une explosion PostgreSQL, avec migrations massives de Mysql vers PostgreSQL ou au contraire une marginalisation. Difficile  dire. A vue de nez, je dirais que a ne change pas grand-chose...


Si c'est le premier cas, je pense que les utilisateurs y gagneront mais le risque c'est que les gros vont commencer  regarder PostgreSQL avec des yeux de biche.

----------


## Maxou mini chou

Hello,

Si je ne dis pas de btises, FireBird est aussi Open-Source. 
Et leur implmentation du SQL est assez proche du SQL standard, ce qui est pour moi un plus.

----------


## alexismp

> Il me semblait que SUN offrais un support pour PostgreSQL ?


Sun emploie quelques committers postgres pour l'optimiser pour (Open)Solaris.

----------


## Traroth2

> Hello,
> 
> Si je ne dis pas de btises, FireBird est aussi Open-Source. 
> Et leur implmentation du SQL est assez proche du SQL standard, ce qui est pour moi un plus.


Firebird est la version open-source d'Interbase (a appartient encore  Borland ou c'est parti chez Embarcadero avec le reste de CodeGear ?). Cela dit, il y a des tonnes de SGBD libres, en fait : Ingres (mis en open-source par Computer Associates) et les bases embarques comme BerkeleyDB (maintenu par Oracle), Derby (libr par IBM aprs le rachat d'Informix), SQLite, HSQLDB...

Mais le seul totalement indpendant, fiable et ayant de l'envergure, c'est PostgreSQL, aujourd'hui.

----------


## Invit

> Intressant de connaitre la position d'Oracle, qui a publi une FAQ  ce propos : http://www.oracle.com/sun/sun-faq.pdf


Merci pour le lien, c'est trs intressant, mme si c'est court. Oracle affirme en tout cas qu'il souhaite poursuivre le dveloppement de la partie hardware, ce qui va  l'encontre de certains commentaires disant qu'il n'est intress que par le Soft, mme si c'est a qui nous intresse, nous dveloppeurs.

MySql n'est a mon sens pas vraiment un concurrent de Oracle, tant il est difficile, voir idiot pour un commercial d'essayer de vendre autre chose que du Oracle a une entreprise ayant dj les licences, les contrats de support, les comptences et l'exprience de dveloppement et d'exploitation, les success stories...

Par contre, le march des SGBD open-source se dveloppe, peut-tre pas avec le mme type de clients, mais il n'est pas possible de l'ignorer, et c'est pour cela qu'Oracle dtenait dj ce type de produit.

Du coup, c'est aussi la mme chose pour Glassfish (bien que Weblogic n'ait pas la mme position dominante qu'Oracle). Quand on voit la qualit de la V3 (qui est par ailleurs l'implmentation de rfrence JEE), c'est peut-tre plutt l'occasion d'enrichir son panel open-source, et de dvelopper ses activits de support, dploiement, qui devraient  mon avis augmenter autour des produits libres dans les annes  venir.

Aprs tout, Oracle ne fait-il pas dj cela pour son produit phare Oracle?

Par ailleurs, ils promettent que l'acquisition de Solaris ne sera pas un frein  leur contribution  Linux, mais au contraire que l'acquisition de Sun est un pas en avant vers leur engagement dans les standards et l'open-source.

Oracle achetant galement les contrats de support auprs des clients de Sun, qui sont comme ils l'indiquent parfois galement dj ceux d'Oracle, pas de raison d'abandonner un quelconque projet, mme si les cas isols et les fusions de projets ne sont pas improbables  terme.

Par contre, pour ce qui est de sa politique quand  sa vision de l'avenir de Java, ou  l'hypothtique constitution d'un groupe de travail dcisionnel faisant participer d'autres acteurs du march, beaucoup de questions restent en suspend.

Reste plus qu' attendre, et  observer, donc.

----------


## altadeos

Bonjour tout le monde!!

Personnellement je ne pense pas qu'on doit s'en faire pour l'avenir de java.
Si Oracle dcide d'abandonner java il nous restera l'openjdk qu'il sera possible de dvelopper.
De plus quand je teste le c# avec sharpdevelop j'ai une solution tout a fait viable mais avec laquelle je n'arrive pas  rivaliser avec java netbeans.

----------


## millie

Je ne sais pas. Ca me semblerait fortement dbile de racheter Sun pour abandonner Java.

----------


## Invit

En effet, il n'est pas question de savoir si Oracle va conserver Java, mais ce qu'il va en faire, si il va poursuivre la politique de Sun (garder le contrle, mais ouverture du code), si les investissements dans Java (et JavaFX?) vont tre augments ou non, ou si il va essayer de crer un consortium avec les autres acteurs majeurs, et en particulier IBM.

a ne parait pas forcment dans son intrt si l'on raisonne en tant que strict concurrent, mais c'est dans l'intrt du dveloppement de la technologie face aux alternatives.

----------


## gifffftane

Avec Oracle il y aura certainement une amlioration dans la numrotation des versions de Java.

 ::dehors::

----------


## robert_trudel

bon oracle se retrouve avec une architecture cpu...
vend du sparc et du x86

2 bd
3 serveur j2ee

java et diffrente jvm pour plusieurs architecture (embedded)

vivement qu'il annonce ce qu'ils vont faire

----------


## Traroth2

Et mme 2 JVM ! La JVM de Sun, mais aussi JRockit, la JVM de BEA.

Cela dit, on ne trouve plus trace du vieil Oracle Application Server. Sur oracle.com, c'est Weblogic  tous les tages.

Edit : Ah ben si, tiens...

----------


## Traroth2

Maintenant qu'Oracle a rachet BEA et Sun, on se retrouve avec un nombre plutt rduit d'entreprises importantes vraiment active dans le monde Java, en fait : IBM, Oracle et dans une certaine mesure Google et Red Hat. Et puis voila...

----------


## Keihilin

> bon oracle se retrouve avec...
> 
> 3 serveur j2ee
> 
> vivement qu'il annonce ce qu'ils vont faire


Sans doute unifier et rendre l'offre plus cohrente.

Je me demande de quel oeil Microsoft voit cette opration.

La stratgie de Redmond est quand mme justement base sur la "cohrence", des produits estampills MS d'un bout  l'autre du SI.
On pensera ce que l'on veut de cette approche, mais elle reprsente une alternative "rassurante" pour certains face aux offres plthoriques.

Avec cette acquisition, Oracle a l'occasion d'appliquer une stratgie similaire.

----------


## robert_trudel

> Et mme 2 JVM ! La JVM de Sun, mais aussi JRockit, la JVM de BEA.
> 
> Cela dit, on ne trouve plus trace du vieil Oracle Application Server. Sur oracle.com, c'est Weblogic  tous les tages.
> 
> Edit : Ah ben si, tiens...


tu veux parler de OC4J?
c'est encore l...

----------


## DarkVenoM

Pour netbeans, je n'ai pas trop d'inquitude, il m'a l'air plus populaire et mieu concu que Jdeveloper. Oracle a donc tout inttret a garder Netbeans. Dans le cas de Glassfish c'est diffrent, je ne pense pas qu'il engendre suffisament de revenu pour tre gard par Oracle, de plus il n'a pas le mme socle technique que Weblogic, a veut dire que si Oracle garde les deux serveur, elle devra grer deux quipes de dveloppeurs diffrentes qui vont dvelopper des serveurs concurents.... A moins que Weblogic soient vendu a perte et que Glassfish soit une poule aux oeufs d'or je ne vois pas quel intret aurait Oracle a maintenir Glassfish. Cela dit ce dernier est open source donc ne sera jamais vraiment mort, mais qui va le maintenir ? Pas la fondation Apache qui a un serveur concurent : apache geronimo... Pour Mysql on pourrait penser  priori que la cible de Mysql et Oracle sont diffrente ben pas tout  fait. Si en effet, peu de dveloppeurs utiliseront Oracle pour dvelopper un site perso en PHP, des entreprises pensent a Mysql pour des gros sites (skyrock, yahoo, google etc...). Mysql epeut donc marcher sur les plates-bandes d'Oracle...

----------


## alexismp

Les clients GlassFish (il y en a plus que tu sembles le croire) ne sont pas prts  se payer du WebLogic. je ne vois pas l'intrt d'Oracle  ses sparer de ces clients...

----------


## menzlitsh

Quels sont les produits de SUN qui interesse Oracle [Hard et Soft]?

----------


## Invit

> Dans le cas de Glassfish c'est diffrent, je ne pense pas qu'il engendre suffisament de revenu pour tre gard par Oracle, de plus il n'a pas le mme socle technique que Weblogic, a veut dire que si Oracle garde les deux serveur, elle devra grer deux quipes de dveloppeurs diffrentes qui vont dvelopper des serveurs concurents.... A moins que Weblogic soient vendu a perte et que Glassfish soit une poule aux oeufs d'or je ne vois pas quel intret aurait Oracle a maintenir Glassfish.


J'ai assist  une prsentation de Glassfish V3, et je dois dire que le produit m'a vraiment impressionn. Bas sur des modules encapsulant OSGi, il est modulaire et extensible, ce qui lui permet par exemple de dmarrer  nu en 3 secondes (sans rien, pas de jdbc, pas de support des wars ou ear), puis au moment ou l'on dploie un war, il charge  chaud le module war, et si on undploie tous les wars, il le dcharge  chaud...

En rsum, c'est vraiment un produit terrible, qui va prendre des parts de march, et les dirigeants d'Oracle ne sont pas assez fous pour s'en sparer,  mon avis.

Je vois ici l'opportunit d'Oracle d'entrer vritablement dans le monde de l'open-source, en parallle de ses activits propritaires qui ne ciblent pas les mmes clients ou types de projets.

----------


## Invit

Voici une illustration des intrts possibles d'Oracle pour les outils open-source : http://www.forbes.com/2009/04/20/mys...ech-mysql.html

Cet article explique que MySQL est orient applications Web, l ou Oracle vise les gros systmes en entreprise, dploys depuis longtemps et pour longtemps.

Oracle peut donc dvelopper MySQL en parallle, sans se marcher sur les pieds. Il peut cependant rorganiser ses services DataBase afin d'tre plus performant.

----------


## Tarul

Bonsoir tout le monde,

j'ai une question concernant ce rachat. Que vont devenir les implmentations de rfrences qui tait maintenues par Sun?

Le question rejoint un peu celle sur le devenir de glassfish.

----------


## DarkVenoM

> J'ai assist  une prsentation de Glassfish V3, et je dois dire que le produit m'a vraiment impressionn. Bas sur des modules encapsulant OSGi, il est modulaire et extensible, ce qui lui permet par exemple de dmarrer  nu en 3 secondes (sans rien, pas de jdbc, pas de support des wars ou ear), puis au moment ou l'on dploie un war, il charge  chaud le module war, et si on undploie tous les wars, il le dcharge  chaud...
> 
> En rsum, c'est vraiment un produit terrible, qui va prendre des parts de march, et les dirigeants d'Oracle ne sont pas assez fous pour s'en sparer,  mon avis.
> 
> Je vois ici l'opportunit d'Oracle d'entrer vritablement dans le monde de l'open-source, en parallle de ses activits propritaires qui ne ciblent pas les mmes clients ou types de projets.


Ne vous mprenez pas, moi aussi j'aime bien glassfish, mais le soucis n'est pas de savoir si glassfish est un bon serveur JEE, le soucis est de savoir s'il rapporte des sous, et si possible beaucoup, j'imagine que le dveloppement de ce serveur aussi open source soit-il  un cout, est-ce que les bnfices apport par les offres autour de glassfish amortissent ce cout ? Il est clair que si Glassfish est techniquement meilleur que weblogic mais qu'il est moins rentable que ce dernier, oracle va privilgier weblogic...

----------


## allyjava

Je commence srieusement  avoir des doutes sur l'avenir de Java tel que nous le connaissons.

Qu'adviendra-t-il aux certifis sun?

 ::cry::

----------


## 13thFloor

> Quels sont les produits de SUN qui interesse Oracle [Hard et Soft]?


Mysql : un concurrent de moins et mme pas de risque de tomber sous le coup de la loi sur les positions dominantes car financirement mysql reprsente des cacahutes (vs licences des majors : oracle, ibm et micro$oft), vu que c'est surtout ce critre qui est observ.

Java : intgration dans la gamme fusion middleware.

Solaris et open solaris : renforcement de l'open source.

Cot hard...ben...peut tre reprendre leur prochain raw iron (fin des 90's) o oracle rvait d'un os embarquant sa db.
Leur tendance c'est quand mme de fournir toutes les briques it estampilles oracle.
Il n'ont pas dj une offre stockage avec hp ?

Prochaine grosse acquisition : sap ? Il ne reste pas beaucoup de concurrent.

----------


## toomsounet

"Prochaine grosse acquisition : sap ? Il ne reste pas beaucoup de concurrent. "

Une compagnie qui vaut 50 milliards a va tre un peu plus dur  digrer  ::D:

----------


## bouye

Sur le blog de Jim Weaver (Java Champion, devellopeur, bloggeur, auteur de "JavaFX Script: Dynamic Java Scripting for Rich Internet/Client-Side Applications") : http://learnjavafx.typepad.com/weblo...by-oracle.html




> I can make the argument that the reason Oracle "doesn't seem to be interested in that space" is because until now the rich-client Java space has been hindered by deployment issues as well as development complexity.  Java 6 update 10 and JavaFX are quickly changing this.  It is my opinion that Oracle will take full advantage of the capability of JavaFX to (for example) create graphically stunning UIs on their database tools and other products.


L'article cite : http://www.indicthreads.com/4040/ora...n-open-source/




> "Oracle doesnt have a competing GUI & graphics technology, however Oracle also doesnt seem to be very interested in that space. I would expect Oracle to continue to support JavaFX for the time being but truly process JavaFX maybe a year from now, when it would have come to terms with the Sun acquisition."





> Oracle is a mega company with many brilliant people working for it. However Oracle doesnt have a geeky culture or image, and unlike many other companies in the Java space, Oracle isnt one to come with cool open source products that seem to have no immediate buyers. *For example, Oracle is unlikely to invest the amount of time and effort that Sun put into building a new GUI technology from scratch, JavaFX*. Oracle products mostly solve problems for its paying customers. *The focus is on being solid and reliable and not on being cool. Boring but effective.*

----------


## alexismp

> Ne vous mprenez pas, moi aussi j'aime bien glassfish, mais le soucis n'est pas de savoir si glassfish est un bon serveur JEE, le soucis est de savoir s'il rapporte des sous, et si possible beaucoup, j'imagine que le dveloppement de ce serveur aussi open source soit-il  un cout, est-ce que les bnfices apport par les offres autour de glassfish amortissent ce cout ? Il est clair que si Glassfish est techniquement meilleur que weblogic mais qu'il est moins rentable que ce dernier, oracle va privilgier weblogic...


Cette analyse part du principe qu'il ne doit rester qu'un seul produit. Or Oracle a plusieurs bases de donnes et IBM plusieurs serveurs d'application.

----------


## phenixia2003

> Je commence srieusement  avoir des doutes sur l'avenir de Java tel que nous le connaissons.


Je suis moins mme dubitatif et l'analyse faite par Gartner (http://www.gartner.com/DisplayDocume...ref=g_homelink) me rassure un peu mais sans plus.

----------


## scheu

> MySql et Oracle ne sont pas des produits doublons donc pas de risque. Il sont dans des niches diffrentes.


En mme temps Oracle a tout intrt  limiter l'expansion de Mysql (notamment les fonctionnalits avances pour entreprise : haute-dispo, rplication, cluster, ...) pour viter que les entreprises migrent dessus et dlaissent Oracle, sinon quel intrt financier pour Oracle ?
Un gel des volutions de MySQL est peut-tre  prvoir

Pas grave, il suffira de migrer sur Postgresql, le SGBD open-source le plus performant actuellement  :;):

----------


## alexismp

> En mme temps Oracle a tout intrt  limiter l'expansion de Mysql (notamment les fonctionnalits avances pour entreprise : haute-dispo, rplication, cluster, ...) pour viter que les entreprises migrent dessus et dlaissent Oracle, sinon quel intrt financier pour Oracle ?


Migrer de Oracle  MySQL est techniquement difficile.
Les socits qui font du MySQL ne l'utilise pas en remplacement d'Oracle.

----------


## Vincent Rogier

> En mme temps Oracle a tout intrt  limiter l'expansion de Mysql (notamment les fonctionnalits avances pour entreprise : haute-dispo, rplication, cluster, ...) pour viter que les entreprises migrent dessus et dlaissent Oracle, sinon quel intrt financier pour Oracle ?
> Un gel des volutions de MySQL est peut-tre  prvoir
> 
> Pas grave, il suffira de migrer sur Postgresql, le SGBD open-source le plus performant actuellement


MySql est invisible du march commercial et moyen/grand compte...
Ce n'est pas sa niche et cela ne le deviendra pas...
Mysql n'apporte rien de plus que Oracle sur les secteurs vis par Oracle DB... Strictement rien.... 
De plus, il faut rompre le coup  ce mythe selon lequel MySql est gratuit ! Ca dpend de ce que l'on en fait...
Pourquoi aller payer un MySql (mme moins cher) qui n'est pas adapt  la niche de Oracle ?

Ce n'est pas pour rien que Oracle detiens 48% du march DB total (entreprise moyen/grans compte) et  85% sous Unix like...

Oracle a tout intret  garder MySql car MySql est une rfrence dans sa niche...

----------


## menzlitsh

Oracle developpe dj une version lger de son SGBDR ---> concurent de MySQL pour les applications Orients web

----------


## Vincent Rogier

> Oracle developpe dj une version lger de son SGBDR ---> concurent de MySQL pour les applications Orients web


Si tu parles de Oracle Express,  ca n'a rien a voir !!

C'est une version gratuite, bride (et non lgre), qui a t conue pour vangliser et assoir la main mise de Oracle.. (comme a fait microsoft et ibm...)

----------


## berceker united

Un peut comme SQLServer2xxx Express de chez Microsoft.

----------


## berceker united

> En mme temps Oracle a tout intrt  limiter l'expansion de Mysql (notamment les fonctionnalits avances pour entreprise : haute-dispo, rplication, cluster, ...) pour viter que les entreprises migrent dessus et dlaissent Oracle, sinon quel intrt financier pour Oracle ?
> Un gel des volutions de MySQL est peut-tre  prvoir
> 
> Pas grave, il suffira de migrer sur Postgresql, *le SGBD open-source le plus performant actuellement*


Hlas, l'histoire et le prsent, encore plus vrai dans le domaine informatique, nous montre bien que c'est pas toujours voir rarement les plus performant qui se place devant.

----------


## rberthou

> MySql est invisible du march commercial et moyen/grand compte...
> 
> Ce n'est pas pour rien que Oracle detiens 48% du march DB total (entreprise moyen/grand compte) et  85% sous Unix like...
> 
> Oracle a tout intret  garder MySql car MySql est une rfrence dans sa niche...


Mysql est loin d'etre "invisible" en production (comme Postgres) par contre historiquement dans les grand groupe la base de donnes centrale reste Oracle ou DB2.
Mysql restant souvent ddi  des applications Web ou  des entrepots de donnes statistiques.

Si mes souvenirs sont exacts ces statistiques de rpartition sont des statistiques en "Valeur" (sur  le cout des licences) donc il va de soit que dans ce cas les bases de donnes OpenSource soient inexistantes.

source : http://www.itrmanager.com/articles/53182/53182.html

Si quelqu'un a des stats plus rcentes (surtout en volume) cela m'interesse...

----------


## orafrance

> Si mes souvenirs sont exacts ces statistiques de rpartition sont des statistiques en "Valeur" (sur  le cout des licences) donc il va de soit que dans ce cas les bases de donnes OpenSource soient inexistantes.


C'est tout  fait exact, du reste, en informatique de gestion j'ai encore jamais vu de MySQL qui, sauf erreur, n'est pris en charge par aucun ERP du march (enfin SAP ou OeBS quoi  ::mrgreen:: ). De fait, il est pas trs visible  ::?: 

Par ailleurs, je vois mal des entreprises utiliser MySQL gratuitement et sans support pour des bases critiques... de fait, le classement par valeur reste intressant  :;):

----------


## Vincent Rogier

> Par ailleurs, je vois mal des entreprises utiliser MySQL gratuitement et sans support pour des bases critiques...


Exactement ! 

Beaucoup de gens penses que MySql est gratuit ! Ors c'est faux, il faut payer pour avoir du support et avoir le droit de l'utiliser  but lucratif...
Donc, en entreprise, MySql n'est pas un outil gratuit mais payant. C'est pour cela qu'il ne perce pas en entreprise ou les DB commerciales font mieux que MySql dans leurs domaines

----------


## orafrance

> avoir le droit de l'utiliser  but lucratif...


Ca non, ou alors je me plante sur les termes de la licence GPL  ::?:

----------


## Vincent Rogier

> Ca non, ou alors je me plante sur les termes de la licence GPL


Loup  ::aie:: 





> * 1.4.3.1 Utiliser MySQL avec la licence commerciale*
> 
>  La licence GPL est contagieuse, dans le sens o lorsqu'un programme est li  la licence GPL , toutes les sources de toutes les parties du produit final doivent aussi tre publie sous la licence GPL . Sinon, vous violez la licence, et annulez vos droits d'utiliser le programme GPL . 
> *Vous avez besoin d'une licence commerciale dans un de ces cas :* 
> 
>  Lorsque vous associez un programme  un logiciel GPL issu de MySQL et que vous ne voulez pas que le produit final soit publi sous la licence GPL , peut tre parce que vous souhaitez publier un produit commercial ou conserver du code non- GPL pour d'autres raisons. Lorsque vous achetez une licence commerciale vous n'utilisez plus MySQL sous la licence GPL , mme si c'est le mme code. Lorsque vous distribuez une application non-  GPL   qui fonctionne   *uniquement* avec MySQL , et que vous distribuez cette application avec MySQL . Ce type de solution est considr comme un lien, mme si c'est fait via le rseau. Lorsque vous distribuez des copies de   MySQL   sans fournir le code source original, comme requis par la licence   GPL  . Lorsque vous voulez supporter le dveloppement de MySQL mme si vous n'avez pas besoin formellement de la licence commerciale. Acheter du support auprs de MySQL AB est une autre bonne solution pour contribuer au dveloppement de MySQL , avec des avantages directs pour vous. Support offert par MySQL AB .
>  Notre licence GPL recle une exception qui permet  de nombreux projets Free/Libre et Open Source Software (`` FLOSS '') d'inclure les bibliothques clientes GPL de MySQL, malgr l'absence de compatibilit avec de nombreuses licences FLOSS . Pour plus de dtails, voyez http://www.mysql.com/products/licens...exception.html . Si vous avez besoin d'une licence, vous en aurez besoin d'une pour chaque installation de MySQL . Cela est valable quelque soit le nombre de processeurs de la machine, et il n'y a pas de limite artificielle de nombre de connexion simultanes. 
>    Pour les licences commerciales, voyez notre site web   http://www.mysql.com/support/arrangements/price.html . Pour les contrats de support, voyez  http://www.mysql.com/support/ . Si vous avez des besoin spciaux, ou que vous avez un accs restreint   internet, contactez notre quipe de vente   sales@mysql.com .

----------


## millie

Cela veut dire quoi "uniquement" ?
Si je fais un programme Java, cela fonctionne aussi avec une JVM, donc cela ne fonctionne pas "uniquement" avec MySQL, donc c'est bon  ::aie::

----------


## Vincent Rogier

> Cela veut dire quoi "uniquement" ?
> Si je fais un programme Java, cela fonctionne aussi avec une JVM, donc cela ne fonctionne pas "uniquement" avec MySQL, donc c'est bon


Concretement, si tu fais un programme et que tu le vends avec une DB MySql et que ton programme est dpendant de mysql directement (utilisation de l'api mysql, par exemple), tu dois payer !

Maintenant si ton prog dpend de php pour accder  la DB, tu ne paye pas car il n'est pas dpendant de mysql directement

----------


## orafrance

> Concretement, si tu fais un programme et que tu le vends avec une DB MySql et que ton programme est dpendant de mysql directement (utilisation de l'api mysql, par exemple), tu dois payer !


Sauf si ton programme est distribu sous licence GPL  :;):

----------


## Vincent Rogier

> Sauf si ton programme est distribu sous licence GPL


un programme GPL qui est vendu avec licence et livr avec code source (je ne parle pas du support) ?  
Oui, c'est possible ... Mais tu connais beaucoup d'exemple  ::mouarf::  ?

----------


## millie

> un programme GPL qui est vendu avec licence et livr avec code source (je ne parle pas du support) ?  
> Oui, c'est possible ... Mais tu connais beaucoup d'exemple  ?


Bah, des fois, je comprend pas trop, car le mme programme peut tre vendu en GPL ou en Licence commercial (sans forcement du support), par exemple : http://extjs.com/products/license.php

On se retrouve avec exactement les mmes sources, mais sous licence commercial.

----------


## Vincent Rogier

> Bah, des fois, je comprend pas trop, car le mme programme peut tre vendu en GPL ou en Licence commercial (sans forcement du support), par exemple : http://extjs.com/products/license.php
> 
> On se retrouve avec exactement les mmes sources, mais sous licence commercial.


Le lien que tu donnes, c'est comme pour MySql : gratuit (GPL) si ton soft est GPL et license commerciale si ton appli n'est pas GPL et ton code source ferm

----------


## orafrance

> Mais tu connais beaucoup d'exemple  ?


Non  ::mouarf::

----------


## rberthou

OpenSource ne veux pas dire gratuit . De plus en environnement de production on doit obligatoirement avoir un support et cela existe sur l'ensemble des gros produits OpenSource dont bien sur Mysql.
http://www.mysql.com/products/enterprise/features.html


Concernant les gros progiciels je vous rappel que SAP est  l'origine de MaxDB bas sur Mysql 
https://www.sdn.sap.com/irj/sdn/maxdb

Les SGBD opensource existe souvent en production mais rarement en "sgbd principal".
http://sgbd.developpez.com

Si l'on fait des statistiques en valeur il faudrait tre homogne et faire de mme pour les OS, les serveurs http car dans ce cas linux, apache, eclipse, Java sont galement inexistant (pas de cout d'acquisition).

----------


## _skip

> OpenSource ne veux pas dire gratuit . De plus en environnement de production on doit obligatoirement avoir un support


Bien dit et c'est exactement l sur ce point que certaines petites PME qui veulent miser sur l'open source se plantent. 
J'ai personnellement quelques contacts qui se sont lancs dans les solutions de BI open source, c'est vrai que c'est tentant dans ce march ou les solutions sont trs couteuses.

Et quand vient la phase d'intgration, surprise! On se rend compte qu'on a des soucis, que les IDE sont buggs, qu'on ne sait pas si on fait les bons choix pour son projet. Du coup on regarde l'offre de support : 14'000 euros par anne.

----------


## sinok

> Et quand vient la phase d'intgration, surprise! On se rend compte qu'on a des soucis, que les IDE sont buggs, qu'on ne sait pas si on fait les bons choix pour son projet. Du coup on regarde l'offre de support : 14'000 euros par anne.


Bon en mme temps quand tu vois le cout du support chez certains diteurs, 14000 c'est cadeau. (Sans mme parler du cout de licences)

----------


## rberthou

> Bien dit et c'est exactement l sur ce point que certaines petites PME qui veulent miser sur l'open source se plantent. 
> J'ai personnellement quelques contacts qui se sont lancs dans les solutions de BI open source, c'est vrai que c'est tentant dans ce march ou les solutions sont trs couteuses.


Pour du BI OpenSource si reste dans les grands standards 
 - SpagoBI
 - JasperSoft
 - Pentaho
 avec bien sur Talend comme ETL
Tu as peu de chance de te planter .. sauf si tu gere mal ton projet et si tu pense que cela se fait tout seul.

De plus ne pas oublier de prendre tout de meme une presta chez ces socits car cela est loin d'tre trivial...  
Mais l on est trs loin du sujet initial.

----------


## _skip

Si tu pars dans un projet pentaho sans support, au contraire je pense que t'as toutes les chances de te planter, surtout si t'as pas de grandes connaissances en J2EE.

Quand tu regardes les efforts qu'il te faut pour faire des choses simples et les outils buggs  diable (kettle, report designer), tu te dis quand mme que les solutions commerciales a a du bon. Sans compter les rendus superbes qu'on peut obtenir en terme de dashboard, de carte de jolis graphiques 3D pour faire plaisir  son client.

Le technique c'est bien, le fonctionnel a compte aussi en intgration. Mais soit c'est pas le dbat. 
Par contre, les 12-14000 de la subscription de pentaho (forfait de base)  cot de ce que cote le propritaire, c'est insignifiant c'est clair.

----------


## rvfranck

Pensez vous qu'avec cet achat, la programmation oriente objet sous Oracle PL/SQL va prendre son envol?

----------


## Sebastien.B

> *Oracle compte bien garder l'activit "matrielle" de SUN*
> Oracle entend poursuivre laventure Sparc 
> Pas question de lcher les processeurs Sparc, ni mme aucune des activits matriel de Sun. Cest en substance ce que Larry Ellison a dclar dans le cadre dun entretien accord  nos confrres de Reuters mercredi 7 mai.
> 
> Et Ellison de comparer sa situation  celle dApple ou de Cisco :  alors que la plupart des spcialistes du hardware fonctionnent sur des marges faibles, les entreprises telles quApple et Cisco profitent de marges trs leves parce quelles sappliquent  concevoir matriels et logiciels conjointement. [] Cest pourquoi liPhone dApple est si suprieur aux tlphones Microsoft.  Et dexpliquer vouloir  travailler avec Fujitsu afin de concevoir des fonctions avances pour les processeurs SPARC afin damliorer les performances des bases de donnes Oracle .
> 
> L'architecture Sparc perdurera donc, mais il faudra sans doute encore attendre de long mois avant de savoir comment Oracle grera l'volution des puces Sparc et notamment des puces Multithrades d'entre de gamme Niagara  (dj disponibles) et haut de gamme Rock (en principe attendues vers la rentre). Il faudra aussi attendre un peu pour savoir ce qu'il adviendra du partenariat avec Fujitsu sur le Sparc64





> *Plusieurs actionnaires de Sun portent plainte contre le rachat par Oracle*
> Plusieurs actionnaires de Sun ont dcid de porter plainte contre le rachat de 7,4 milliards de dollars conclut avec Oracle, estimant que cette transaction est  injuste et inadquate .
> Sun Microsystems a confirm que trois procdures de type  class action  taient menes par des actionnaires dcids  s'opposer au rachat par Oracle. Ceux-ci veulent contester cette acquisition de 7,4 milliards de dollars (dette incluse) estimant qu'elle est  injuste et inadquate .
> 
> L'offre d'Oracle se monte  9,5 dollars par action, bien en de des sommes dbourses par certains actionnaires quelques temps auparavant.
> 
> Il faudra patienter plusieurs semaines avant qu'une date d'audience ne soit fixe par la justice amricaine pour tudier cette plainte. Bien que ce genre de procdure ne soit pas rare, elle a cependant peu de chances d'aboutir dans la mesure o Oracle dispose du cash ncessaire pour finaliser l'achat sans difficult.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Je me demande bien ce que a peu vouloir dire "injuste et inadquat" en terme de business ou en terme juridique.

Ca m'tonnerais que cela ait la moindre chance d'aboutir  quelque chose...

----------


## Sebastien.B

> Je me demande bien ce que a peu vouloir dire "injuste et inadquat" en terme de business ou en terme juridique.


Ben surement parce que par le pass SUN vallait bien plus que le montant pour lequel il a t achet... donc ils trouvent que Oracle a beaucoup trop jou l'opportuniste.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Et alors ?

Qu'est ce que cela vaux juridiquement parlant ? rien...

----------


## Sebastien.B

Juridiquement pas grand chose; j'ai pas dis le contraire  :;): 
Le procs ne servira  rien, c'est quasiment sr...

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

*Oracle souhaitait uniquement acqurir les logiciels de Sun*

D'aprs le Wall Street Journal, dans un document remis l'autorit des marchs financiers de la bourse amricain, la SEC (Securities and Exchange Commission), Sun dcrit en dtails le processus de rachat par Oracle. Il mentionne qu'Oracle n'avait dans un premier temps contact Sun que dans l'optique de l'achat des actifs logiciels de l'entreprise.

Aprs quoi, devant l'inquitude des employs de Sun, les dirigeants d'Oracle avaient annonc via des communiqus de presse qu'ils s'intressaient galement  la partie hardware de cette entreprise. Que peut on penser de ces communiqus de presse ?

Doit on se poser des questions sur l'avenir des divisions serveurs et processeurs de Sun Microsystems ? 

Pensez vous qu'il existe un risque de dmantlement prochain du groupe ?

----------


## Traroth2

De 2 choses l'une : soit Oracle va effectivement au bout de cette logique, et le groupe va tre dmantel, ce qui veut dire  terme,  mon humble avis, une disparition des systmes Sparc/Solaris tels qu'on les connait, puisque les deux produits se retrouveraient dans des socits diffrentes. Solaris fonctionne actuellement sur Sparc, Power et x86. La version Sparc risquerait d'tre abandonne. Solaris perdrait probablement encore du terrain face  Linux. Sparc serait sans doute repris par Fujitsu, j'imagine. A terme, a signifie sans doute le dclin  la fois pour Solaris et pour Sparc. Pour les autres logiciels, rien de chang par rapport  avant ce communiqu,  priori. Pour le reste de la gamme de Sun, difficile  dire. Surtout pour Storagetek.

La deuxime possibilit, c'est qu'Oracle ait vu dans ce rachat une opportunit de se poser en concurrent d'IBM, ce qui est presque une premire dans l'histoire de l'informatique. Toutefois, IBM conserve encore l'avantage de sa branche services, qui est quand mme la premire SSII mondiale (Devant HP-EDS). Oracle devrait donc chercher  racheter un gros acteur dans ce domaine dans les prochaines annes.

----------


## orafrance

Non, il semble qu'Oracle ait revu ses prtentions  la hausse et gardera bien le hardware. C'tait juste le souhait initial  :;):

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Oracle  fait un communiqu dans se sens pour calmer tous le monde, a l'empchera pas de vendre l'activit dans 6 mois...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Quelques *news*






> *Le prsident d'Oracle, Larry Ellison, vien de raffirmer  l'agence Reuters son intrt pour l'ensemble du matriel de Sun.* 
> Larry Ellison a assur vouloir garder l'ensemble du catalogue de Sun, des serveurs Sparc jusqu'aux baies de disques en passant par les bibliothques de bandes.   Alors que la plupart des spcialistes du hardware ralisent de faibles marges, des entreprises comme Apple et Cisco profitent de marges trs leves parce qu'elles conoivent leurs matriels et leurs logiciels conjointement. [] C'est ce qui explique que l'iPhone est si suprieur aux tlphones sous Microsoft 
>  Nous voulons travailler avec Fujitsu pour mettre au point des fonctions avances dans les microprocesseurs Sparc dans l'objectif  d'augmenter les performances de la base Oracle. Selon moi, cela permettra aux mainframes ouverts Sparc-Solaris de remettre en question la domination d'IBM dans le datacenter





> *L'acuisition de Sun par Oracle retarde*
> Depuis quelques jours, des procdures juridiques ayant t lances pour entraver cette acquisition. Trois actionnaires ont en effet intent un procs de type  class action  auprs de la SEC (Securities and Exchange Commission, le gendarme de la Bourse amricaine) contre Sun, contre les membres de son conseil d'administration et contre Oracle Corporation.
> 
> Dans le mme temps, Sun a admis avoir enfreint l'US Foreign Corrupt Practice Act, une loi portant sur les pratiques de corruption  l'tranger, tout en prcisant qu'il avait mis en place des mesures correctives et que, au moment du rachat, Oracle tait au courant de ces entorses. Le constructeur risque une amende, qui pourrait s'lever  plusieurs dizaines de millions de dollars. De quoi augmenter encore un peu le prix d'acquisition. Mais nul doute que l'diteur a les moyens de payer cette amende.

----------


## bouye

:8O:  corruption... 
Bah comme prevu, toutes les grosses boites meme combat...

----------


## toomsounet

Quelqu'un a sa petite ide sur la raction d'IBM dans le futur pour la technologie Java? 
Jusqu' aujourd'hui il semble que Sun, IBM et Oracle (BEA) ont collabor autour de Java tant bien que mal pour empcher Microsoft de dominer le march. 

Sun tant le propritaire de la technologie Java mais n'tant pas en concurrence frontale sur le march du soft, IBM ne devait pas trop s'en inquiter. Aujourd'hui c'est Oracle qui en est le propritaire et cet acteur peut se rvler bien plus dangereux pour IBM de part sa taille et l'ventail de ses offres. Vont ils collaborer comme avant? Plus ou moins?

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Comment a "propritaire" ? C'est pas open source maintenant java ?

----------


## bouye

L'un n'empeche pas l'autre bien au contraire.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> Sun tant le propritaire de la technologie Java mais n'tant pas en concurrence frontale sur le march du soft, IBM ne devait pas trop s'en inquiter. Aujourd'hui c'est Oracle qui en est le propritaire et cet acteur peut se rvler bien plus dangereux pour IBM de part sa taille et l'ventail de ses offres. Vont ils collaborer comme avant? Plus ou moins?


Ils ont intret, pour ne pas se faire bouffer tout cru par PHP/Zend ou ASP.NET

----------


## Qwert

J'ai vraiment peur pour la technologie SPARC... Que va faire Oracle de Sparc ... alors qu'aujourd'hui, tout le monde benit le x86  ::(:

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

C'est pas la chute des ventes de Sparc qui  coul Sun ?

----------


## Saten

Il me semble que la baisse des ventes et la monte de la concurrence ont rtrograd SUN dans le march...

----------


## Traroth2

Personnellement, pour le Sparc, je pronostique un scnario similaire que pour l'Alpha lors du rachat de Compaq par HP : on continue en roue libre. On continue  en vendre tant que la techno est comptitive mais on n'investit plus, et quand a devient trop vieux, on arrte et on switche vers la techno Intel du moment. Comme Solaris existe dj pour x86, c'est facile.

----------


## gifffftane

De ce que je comprends d'un article d'infoworld (Did the good Larry or bad Larry buy Java?), les intentions exactes d'Oracle pour ce qui concerne Java ne sont pas trs claires. Peut tre mme ne savent-ils pas eux mme ce qu'ils vont faire ?... l'achat de Sun ne leur donne pas le contrle du monde Java.

Prsent  Java One, _Oracle's Larry Ellison, that is_, a reu une ovation du public. Mais ses rponses, et celles des dcideurs d'Oracle, trs positives dans le gnral, restent vagues dans le prcis.

Impossible d'avoir une rponse claire sur le futur mme de Java One. Y en aura-t-il un autre l'anne prochaine ? Rponse : _Nous voyons venir des investissements en hausse de la combinaison Sun-Oracle et une expansion de toute la communaut et nous en sommes trs excits_. 

(  ::aie:: _excit n'a peut tre pas la mme signification en franais et en anglais_ ::aie::  )

Favoriser l'mergence d'une Fondation Java plus ou moins autonome ? Certains partenaires ( ? ) de Sun/Oracle pousseraient en ce sens, mais tout cela n'est que bruit de couloir. Que faire d'Eclipse, que faire des JCP ? Histoire de, Red Hat continue  faire parler dans la presse de JBoss et sa plate-forme, qui n'est ni  Sun, ni  Oracle.

----------


## bouye

Je traduirai plutt par *impatient*.

----------


## orafrance

moi j'aurais dit *enthousiaste*  :;):

----------


## gifffftane

D'aprs mon Harrrap's (j'ai fini par aller voir, c'est si important), _excited_ se traduit par *excit*  lorsqu'il s'agit de psychologie, et par *troubl*, *impatient*, *nerv*, *surexcit* lorsqu'il s'agit de personnes.

hum.  ::marteau::  nos correspondants sur place pourraient-ils observer les dcideurs de Oracle et nous dire dans quel tat sont-ils ?  ::marteau::

----------


## bouye

Oui mais quand des amerloques le disent  l'oral de nos jours a comporte toujours une connotation positive qui n'est pas reporte par le dico. Donc c'est un tat quelques part entre la traduc de orafrance et la mienne  ::mrgreen:: . Bref, _they are looking forward to it_...

----------


## hegros

Et bien je n'ai jamais aim oracle et leur entreprise aussi d'ailleurs et c'est pour cela que j'ai dcid d'abandonner le langage JAVA pour mes projets pro et perso.


En fait cela est venu  une poque o j'ai lu la licence d'utilisation d'un de leur logiciel qui tait un embargo dans les pays du moyen-orient pour les bases de donnes et trs (trop) orient politique gouvernementale.

J'aurais prfr qu'IBM reprenne l'affaire mais bon adios java peut-tre rendez-vous avec ton nouveau proprio dans quelques annes  :;):

----------


## millie

> Et bien je n'ai jamais aim oracle et leur entreprise aussi d'ailleurs et c'est pour cela que j'ai dcid d'abandonner le langage JAVA pour mes projets pro et perso.


Ah, tu peux abandonner un langage pour tes projets pros ? Ca va, t'as de la chance... Dj que la plupart des gens ont du mal  faire adopter une nouvelle version, alors abandonner directement une technologie, a marche jamais 

Et si tu prfres IBM, rien n'empche de prendre leur JDK  ::mouarf::

----------


## bouye

> En fait cela est venu  une poque o j'ai lu la licence d'utilisation d'un de leur logiciel qui tait un embargo dans les pays du moyen-orient pour les bases de donnes et trs (trop) orient politique gouvernementale.


Rien de plus normal, ca s'appelle la loi amricaine sur l'export des armes (ici en l'occurence des logiciel amricains pouvant tre potentiellement utiliss par des pays ennemis des USA) et quand tu es une entreprise amricaine, normalement, tu t'y conformes.

----------


## hegros

Oui biensr milie puisque je suis mon propre patron  :;): 

la loi amricaine c'est en amrique, les entreprises amricaines doivent s'y soumettre certe mais je ne suis ni une entreprise ni une personne amricaine.

De plus toutes les entreprises amricaines n'ont pas de telles licences dj MS.

----------


## rberthou

Personnellement j'aurai galement prfr que cela soit repris par IBM (mais ke ne vous dirais pas que cela est objectif).

Abandonner Java pour tes projet perso et pro je trouve cela amusant. Tu abandonne java pour le remplacer par quoi ? .Net, Php, Cobol  ?

Le choix d'un langage ou d'une technologie c'est soit le type de projet qui donnera cela, soit le client .

----------


## hegros

Le remplacer par autre chose ce n'est pas cela qui manque des langages/technologies.


Oracle me fait vomir et ne veux pas travailler avec eux de prs ou de loin, c'est un choix c'est tout.


Puis c'est assez amusant de lire que c'est le client qui choisi le langage ou le type de projet (c'est tomb du ciel a) Il vaudrait mieux qu'il est une trs bonne raison qu'on fasse du JAVA, et on le surfacturera dans le cas contraire ou on lui dira d'aller trouver un autre fournisseur ailleurs. 

Pour une approche  l'amricaine cela peut paratre amusant mais comme dis avant je ne suis pas amricain et n'inspire pas  le devenir !

----------


## _skip

Ca arrive...
Si le client a dj une infrastructure java et oracle, il peut pas forcment se permettre d'avoir du .net + sql server, puis ensuite un truc en perl, puis un machin en PHP + mysql. Je pense pas que tout le monde ait envie d'avoir 50 technos diffrentes sur ses serveurs ou dans son parc informatique.

Et puis des appels d'offres dans lesquels la techno est impose, c'est pas compltement irraliste, pour cause j'ai vu a plusieurs fois.

----------


## rberthou

> Le remplacer par autre chose ce n'est pas cela qui manque des langages/technologies.


C'est pas trs prcis cela...

De plus une entreprise essaye toujours de rester homogne dans ces choix technologiques (dans le domaine du possible)




> Oracle me fait vomir et ne veux pas travailler avec eux de prs ou de loin, c'est un choix c'est tout.


Tu dois donc refuser de travailler sur des projets utilisant (liste non exhaustive) 
- Java (et tout ce qui en decoule)
- Eclipse
- Oracle (et produits drivs)
- Mysql
- Tuxedo
- ...

Cela limite grandement ton domaine de comptence.

----------


## orafrance

> En fait cela est venu  une poque o j'ai lu la licence d'utilisation d'un de leur logiciel qui tait un embargo dans les pays du moyen-orient pour les bases de donnes et trs (trop) orient politique gouvernementale.


Il me semble que c'est impos par le droit amricain et Oracle ne fait pas exception. Si tu regardes les autres produits d'entreprise amricaine tu devrais trouver les mmes clauses.

----------


## sinok

> Il me semble que c'est impos par le droit amricain et Oracle ne fait pas exception. Si tu regardes les autres produits d'entreprise amricaine tu devrais trouver les mmes clauses.


Je confirme ma chose pour Sun et IBM au minimum.

Par exemple niveau Sun: http://java.com/fr/download/help/5000055600.xml

Et pour IBM 




> Products covered by and information contained in this publication are controlled by U.S. Export Control laws and may be subject to the export or import laws in other countries. Nuclear, missile, chemical or biological weapons or nuclear maritime end uses or end users, whether direct or indirect, are strictly prohibited. Export or reexport to countries subject to U.S. embargo or to entities identified on U.S. export exclusion lists, including, but not limited to, the denied persons and specially designated nationals lists is strictly prohibited.


Donc vis  vis d'oracle c'est kif kif bourricot

(et on trouvera les mme du cot de microsoft, apple, novell & cie)

----------


## hegros

_skip> oui cela arrive en mme temps tout peut arriver...Cela arrive que se soit impos et cela arrive que se ne soit pas impos tu as des stats ?

orafrance> non je n'ai pas trouv cela pour MS si tu as cela (avec citation des pays puisque c'est le cas d'oracle)

----------


## orafrance

Si tu parles de : 


> - You are not a citizen, national, or resident of, and are not under control of, the government of Cuba, Iran, Sudan, Libya, North Korea, Syria, nor any country to which the United States has prohibited export.


C'est juste la liste des pays sous embargo amricain, tous ces pays souffrent des mmes limitations quelque soit le produit vendu par une entreprise US  ::?:  L'exportation de produit amricain envers ces pays est interdite tout simplement. D'ailleurs pour la Core et l'Iran au moins c'est mme probablement une mesure de l'ONU.

Et  moins que Cuba et la core fassent subitement partie du moyen-orient, c'est pas spcifiquement cibl sur eux  :;): 

Et MS fait de mme notamment avec les services internet : http://www.presstv.ir/detail.aspx?id...onid=351020101

Je comprends que a puisse te choquer mais ce sont les USA et/ou l'ONU qui sont  mettre en cause et pas les diteurs  ::?:

----------


## _skip

> _skip> oui cela arrive en mme temps tout peut arriver...Cela arrive que se soit impos et cela arrive que se ne soit pas impos tu as des stats ?


Non mais je suppose que tu les as dj sous les yeux puisque tu affirmes que ce genre de situation "tombe du ciel"  ::mrgreen:: . 
J'ai juste voulu te dire que a arrivait, que je voyais cela rgulirement et que c'tait sans doute pas un point ngligeable.

On a tendance  penser que le client s'en fout de la techno du moment que l'application est livre et fonctionnelle, ben je dirai que a dpend vraiment du type de client et de son infrastructure existante.

----------


## Deadpool

> orafrance> non je n'ai pas trouv cela pour MS si tu as cela (avec citation des pays puisque c'est le cas d'oracle)


Pour MS : http://www.microsoft.com/exportinG/faq.htm#embargo




> Are there certain countries you cannot ship Microsoft products to?
> 
> Yes.  In general, Microsoft products may not be exported to Cuba, Iran, North Korea, Sudan, or Syria.




Et, pendant qu'on y est, pour Apple : http://store.apple.com/Catalog/US/Images/MacOSX103.html




> 8. Export Law Assurances. You may not use or otherwise export or reexport the Apple Software except as authorized by United States law and the laws of the jurisdiction in which the Apple Software was obtained. In particular, but without limitation, *the Apple Software may not be exported or re-exported (a) into (or to a national or resident of) any U.S. embargoed countries (currently Cuba, Iran, Iraq, Libya, North Korea, Sudan, and Syria) or (b) to anyone on the U.S. Treasury Departments list of Specially Designated Nationals or the U.S. Department of Commerce Denied Persons List or Entity List. By using the Apple Software, you represent and warrant that you are not located in, under control of, or a national or resident of any such country or on any such list.*

----------


## hegros

C'est pnalisant quand mme si je veux partir en vacances dans un de ces pays (parce que c'est ma nationalit d'origine par exemple) je ne peux mme pas emmener mon pc tout quip avec MS, Oracle et consorts alors que la licence est paye....



Mouais c'est une question informatico-juridico-politico-strategico-embarcos qui n'a rien d'intressant  ::?: 



_skip >  nous sommes d'accord cela dpend de la typologie et du domaine du clients ainsi de son infrastructure existante MAIS rien n'empche de faire collaborer des langages et/ou technos diffrents dans un mme systme  moins que justement la techno soit trop imposante...

----------


## orafrance

> C'est pnalisant quand mme si je veux partir en vacances dans un de ces pays (parce que c'est ma nationalit d'origine par exemple) je ne peux mme pas emmener mon pc tout quip avec MS, Oracle et consorts alors que la licence est paye....


 :8O:  bien sr que tu peux le prendre... tu ne peux pas le vendre par contre. 




> Mouais c'est une question informatico-juridico-politico-strategico-embarcos qui n'a rien d'intressant


L'intrt c'tait juste de dmontrer que ton dsir de boycott tait injustifi  :;):

----------


## Janitrix

Pour recoller au sujet ( ::aie:: ), j'attends de voir quelles vont tres les actions d'Oracle avant de me fonder une opinion. La passation de pouvoir est toujours problmatique, et la communaut Java est en droit d'avoir des craintes, mais il ne faut pas faire des conclusions trop rapides.

Laissons une chance  Oracle. La situation devrait se dcanter dans les prochains mois.

----------


## hegros

> L'intrt c'tait juste de dmontrer que ton dsir de boycott tait injustifi


C'est plus un esprit de concurrent que de boycotter d'o toutes ces frocits puisqu'ils sont rares et forcment moins intressant  :;):

----------


## voran

> C'est plus un esprit de concurrent que de boycotter d'o toutes ces frocits puisqu'ils sont rares et forcment moins intressant


Et donc ...
Tu dveloppes en quoi dsormais ?

----------


## hegros

> Et donc ...
> Tu dveloppes en quoi dsormais ?





> ...cela dpend de la typologie et du domaine du clients ainsi de son infrastructure existante MAIS rien n'empche de faire collaborer des langages et/ou technos diffrents dans un mme systme  moins que justement la techno soit trop imposante...


Cela veut dire quoi dvelopper ? Est-ce que cela inclus les tests, la conception, la programmation ou les bases de donnes ? Parce que si c'est le cas alors la liste est relativement longue est dpassement le cadre de ce thread OPA Oracle

----------


## bouye

Pour rsumer, concernant Oracle donc dans la sequence d'ouverture de la JavaOne on retrouvait :

- le PDG de Sun a introduit le PDG d'Oracle en disant qu'il est bon pote avec Steve Jobs et donc qu'il esperait que cela accelererait le dveloppement par Apple d'une JVM sur iPhone/iPod Touch (photos des deux devant le logo Java lors d'une conference passee, suivit d'une photo d'un iPhone en plan rapproche).

- les deux PDG ont indiqu que _si le rachat se faisait_ (et ils ont bien insiste sur le _si_), Oracle aimerait bien se lancer dans le domaine du mobile pour concurrencer Google. Les deux ont sembl tre impressionns par le succs de Google Android... qui repose sur Java. Egalement il est possible qu'un netbook soit produit.

- le PDG d'Oracle indiquait qu'il avait vu des choses intressantes en JavaFX faites par... l'equipe d'OpenOffice.org.

----------


## _skip

> _skip >  nous sommes d'accord cela dpend de la typologie et du domaine du clients ainsi de son infrastructure existante MAIS rien n'empche de faire collaborer des langages et/ou technos diffrents dans un mme systme  moins que justement la techno soit trop imposante...


Bien sr, j'ai juste voulu troll un peu  :8-): . Sur le fond on est d'accord depuis le dbut.  ::ccool:: 





> - le PDG de Sun a introduit le PDG d'Oracle en disant qu'il est bon pote avec Steve Jobs et donc qu'il esperait que cela accelererait le dveloppement par Apple d'une JVM sur iPhone/iPod Touch (photos des deux devant le logo Java lors d'une conference passee, suivit d'une photo d'un iPhone en plan rapproche).


S'agirait-il  priori d'une JVM (avec javaMe) ou d'un nouveau framework applicatif bas sur java (plutt style ce qui s'est fait avec Android)?

----------


## Annaelle32

*Rachat de Sun par Oracle : Le Dpartement amricain de la justice rallonge le dlai dtude du projet*

Alors que lheure du verdict sur le rachat de Sun par Oracle approche, les autorits amricaines demandent un dlai supplmentaire, pour insuffisance dinformations. Ainsi la transaction na pas encore t effective jusqu maintenant.

*Rachat de Sun*
En Avril, la firme Oracle annonait le rachat de Sun Microsystems pour un montant de 7,4 milliards de dollars. Ce montant absorbe galement toutes les dettes de la socit. Par cette initiative, Oracle complte ses gammes de solutions informatiques car dsormais elle ne se limitera plus  des offres logiciel mais sattaquera aussi  des solutions systme. Aussi, Oracle foulera dornavant le cercle dactivits des IBM, HP, Dell, NetApp et Cisco.
Son prsident Larry Ellison est confiant pour cette nouvelle intgration et mise principalement sur les deux technologies phares de Sun : Java et Solaris. Ce dernier apportera particulirement aux applications Oracle, un environnement qui boostera les performances de ces dernires. En outre, les processeurs Sparc de Sun, de par leur technologie spcifique, instaureront galement au niveau des clients dOracle un meilleur sentiment de scurit. Enfin,  lacquisition de Solaris, le gestionnaire de base de donnes de Sun, optimisera tous les traitements  lourds  dOracle au niveau de ses serveurs sous Linux. 

*Le report*
Le dlai dexamen de 30 jours que sest accorde la section antitrust du Dpartement amricaine devait prendre fin le week-end dernier. Or, juste  la veille de cette date buttoir, ce dpartement demande un supplment  dinformations  la firme. Cette requte conditionnera la suite des oprations, c'est--dire laccord officiel sur le rachat de Sun par Oracle. Toutefois les avocats, en charge de dfendre les intrts dOracle, restent optimistes quand  lissu des examens. En effet, la demande de cette section antitrust ne concernerait quun  dtail mineur  relatif  la licence Java dtenue par Sun. Ce qui, en principe, ne devrait pas influer sur les futures rsolutions. Et malgr ce report de date, le rachat de Sun par Oracle devrait tre avalis avant la fin de cet t. Le 16 juillet prochain, les actionnaires, dans leur cession, doivent dailleurs confirmer ce rachat.

Mais ce rachat comporte quand mme son petit lot dinquitude au niveau de la concurrence ventuelle entre les applications Oracle et lOpen Source de MySQL, cette dernire tant acquise par Sun en 2008. 

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## gifffftane

a y est c'est quasi officiel ; les ambitions de Oracle, Google et les autres n'ont plus de limites !

VOICI LA PREUVE.

Je consultais le blog de Tim Boudreau  API Design vs. API Usability, et je tombe sur cette petite remarque (c'est moi qui souligne) :



> I took last week off to work on some Wicket web programming - seeing as my day-job is desktop programming (*and also as a hedge against ending up jobless after Oracle buys Sun)*.


Mes comptences en anglais n'tant pas au top, je devine confusment qu'il s'agit d'une pique sur l'achat de Sun par Oracle, mais sans en comprendre le sens. Aussi je copie/colle la phrase dans l'outil de traduction de Google, qui me donne cette traduction :



> et aussi comme une protection contre de se retrouver sans emploi aprs Oracle achte dimanche


Oui, vous avez bien compris, Oracle veut maintenant acheter le dimanche ! En voil un super scoop ; d'un autre cot, cela ne fera plus que 6 jours  nos semaines  nous, pauvres minables moyens, je me demande comment nous allons nous organiser ?

----------


## orafrance

C'est une erreur de traduction... sun c'est soleil et pas dimanche... c'est le soleil qu'Oracle va racheter  ::mouarf::  pas d'inquitude pour notre cher dimanche  ::aie::

----------


## hope16000

salut;

permettez moi de rajouter mon opinion sur les produits Sun apres le rachat de la firm par Oracle:

d'apres se que j'ai lut sur internet (reste toujour un opinion bas sur des lectures de declaration d'expert Sun et Oracle sur internet )

chaque entreprise travaille separmant, se qui veut dire que chaque entreprises maintiens ces projets (produits comme GlassFish)

le rachat d'oracle est bas surtout pour Java et les solutions serveurs de SUN je croie, en resumer Oracle aurras la possibilit de propos une solution complet (Hard + Soft) a ces clients en plus de la base de donnes (oracle) telque:

les servers (sparc T2, bas sur la technologie CMT) ou bien les famous super calculateur Sun,
l'OS solaris, qui sont entreines d'optimis une version solaris pour oracle
la solution de virtualisation de Sun (avec des serveurs ddi pour la virtualisation)
.......et d'autres produits des deux entreprise qui serront optimis pour les integr dans une seul solution

en fin,
personnallement je pense qu' Oracle a fait une bonne affaire, puisque Sun a des solution soft + hard, il ne reste que les optimiss pour Oracle Data Base et propos une Arcitecture complet (hard + soft) aux clients

c'est un point de vue personnel, mais personne ne sais ce qui se passe dans les coulisses des deux entreprises, et leurs centre de recherche pour faire face a leurs concurents t'elque IBM avec ces serveurs et la BD2 avec AIX

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

*Les actionnaires de Sun approuvent l'acquisition par Oracle*
Sun Microsystems Inc a annonc jeudi dans un communiqu de presse que ses actionnaires ont vot en faveur de la reprise par Oracle Corp 's pour $ 7,4 milliards. 62% des porteurs de ses actions ont vots pour accepter l'offre d'Oracle lors d'une runion extraordinaire  son sige. 



> Oracle to Buy Sun
> SANTA CLARA, Calif. April 20, 2009 Sun Microsystems (NASDAQ: JAVA) and Oracle Corporation (NASDAQ: ORCL) announced today they have entered into a definitive agreement under which Oracle will acquire Sun common stock for $9.50 per share in cash. The transaction is valued at approximately $7.4 billion, or $5.6 billion net of Sun's cash and debt.
> 
> "We expect this acquisition to be accretive to Oracle's earnings by at least 15 cents on a non-GAAP basis in the first full year after closing. We estimate that the acquired business will contribute over $1.5 billion to Oracle's non-GAAP operating profit in the first year, increasing to over $2 billion in the second year. This would make the Sun acquisition more profitable in per share contribution in the first year than we had planned for the acquisitions of BEA, PeopleSoft and Siebel combined," said Oracle President Safra Catz.
> 
> "The acquisition of Sun transforms the IT industry, combining best-in-class enterprise software and mission-critical computing systems," said Oracle CEO Larry Ellison. "Oracle will be the only company that can engineer an integrated system - applications to disk - where all the pieces fit and work together so customers do not have to do it themselves. Our customers benefit as their systems integration costs go down while system performance, reliability and security go up."
> 
> There are substantial long-term strategic customer advantages to Oracle owning two key Sun software assets: Java and Solaris. Java is one of the computer industry's best-known brands and most widely deployed technologies, and it is the most important software Oracle has ever acquired. Oracle Fusion Middleware, Oracle's fastest growing business, is built on top of Sun's Java language and software. Oracle can now ensure continued innovation and investment in Java technology for the benefit of customers and the Java community.
> 
> ...

----------


## pseudocode

> *Les actionnaires de Sun approuvent l'acquisition par Oracle*


Tant que ca rapporte de l'argent, les actionnaires approuvent.  ::D: 

En est-il de mme des clients, utilisateurs, vanglistes, ...

----------


## Ricky81

A la question "Quelle incidence ?", en voici une : L'quipe JRuby quitte Sun suite au rachat par Oracle, et rejoint la socit Engine Yard spcialise en Rails
Reste  savoir si c'est vraiment gnant pour Oracle.

----------


## _skip

Evidemment que c'tait le moment ou jamais pour les autres socits de venir dbaucher les experts de SUN. Puisque personne ne semble savoir s'il aura encore sa place dans l'entreprise par la suite.

----------


## lutshow

> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1237...cle-outset-box
>  (et j'ai encore moins envie d'utiliser DB2 pour mon site web )


---> mariaDb ?

----------


## Ricky81

*La Commission Europenne prvoit d'examiner la proposition d'acquisition d'Oracle pour le 3 septembre* selon eWeek

Les instances Antitrust de la Commission Europenne ont prvu d'examiner au 3 septembre la proposition d'acquisition de Sun par Oracle, en se focalisant sur les points suivants :
Les droits sur la pile logicielle Java, prsente sur prs de 90% des quipements mobiles, ordinateurs de bureau et portables.Le march des bases de donnes d'entreprise pour lequel Oracle ne serait pas loin de couvrir plus de 50% avec le rachat, d'aprs les analystes

Dans le cas d'un avis ngatif, une tude plus pousse serait mene et dcalerait de plusieurs mois la finalisation du rachat.

En attendant galement des nouvelles du ct des autorits amricaines ...

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

En tout cas MySQL 4.5 c'est de la bombe, alors est ce que MySQL 5.4 ne va-t-il pas faire de l'ombre  Oracle ? Ou l'inverse ?  moins que cela soit le contraire ?  ::koi::

----------


## orafrance

Et vice versa  ::mouarf::

----------


## djo.mos

Le dpartement amricain de la justice vient de donner son accord pour le rachat de Sun par Oracle :




> Redwood Shores, CA  August 20, 2009
> Oracle Corporation announced today that the U.S. Department of Justice has approved Oracle's proposed acquisition of Sun Microsystems and terminated the waiting period under the Hart-Scott-Rodino Act.
> 
> Suns stockholders approved the transaction on July 16, 2009. Closing of the transaction is subject to certain conditions, including clearance by the European Commission.


 ::arrow::  http://www.oracle.com/us/corporate/press/029738

----------


## Sebastien.B

Oracle semble dtermin  garder le hardware de Sun:
http://www.oracle.com/features/suncustomers.html

IBM a en plus droit  un petit message personnel  ::D:

----------


## voran

> En tout cas MySQL 4.5 c'est de la bombe, alors est ce que MySQL 5.4 ne va-t-il pas faire de l'ombre  Oracle ?


Ou exploser en vol ?  ::mrgreen:: 

Dsol  ::oops::

----------

